# Авиация > Современность >  МиГ-23 лучше F-16!

## Хы

Наверное многие из форумчан и гостей форума читали данную статью. Но мне очень интересно мнение как специалистов, так и просто интересующихся данной тематикой. А вопрос в следующем:

По результатам арабо-израильского конфликта были сделаны выводы об эффективности как сирийских МиГ-23, израильских F-16, так и средств ПВО обеих сторон. При этом, по заключению специалистов, МиГ-23 был признан эффективнее F-16. Т.е. при сравнении выиграл самолет, имеющий существенно худшие ТТХ.

Я считаю, что неразбериху в результаты оценки эффективности внесла станция помех, применение которой в конфликте описывается в статье Юрия Ерофеева  ("ХОК" ПРЕВРАТИЛСЯ В ДЕТСКУЮ ХЛОПУШКУ" http://radiowar.narod.ru/history.htm) и ее влияние на результаты боевых действий не учитывались.

Прошу Вашего мнения.
С уважением, 
Хы.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну ты провокатор!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
Что было у Израильтян? Ф-16А?

----------


## juky-puky

> По результатам арабо-израильского конфликта были сделаны выводы об эффективности как сирийских МиГ-23, израильских F-16, так и средств ПВО обеих сторон. При этом, *по заключению специалистов, МиГ-23 был признан эффективнее F-16. 
> *Т.е. при сравнении выиграл самолет, имеющий существенно худшие ТТХ.


- Покажите этого ишака-"специалиста", т-щ *Хы*, который сделал такой неожиданный вывод?!  :twisted:
Как минимум в подобных случаях подсчитывают число всех F-16, которых сбил МиГ-23 и число всех МиГ-23, которых сбил F-16. 
И что мы тут имеем?   :Wink:  
Белым цветом - неподтверждённые результаты:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_272.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_270.shtml
Возможно, МиГ-23 хорошо зарекомендовал себя в Ираке, во время "Бури в пустыне"? Вот потери американцев, единственный победитель - МиГ-25, сбивший F-18 (расчёт АВАКСа там грубо лопухнулся). И всё. Больше у иракских истребителей , среди которых было 123 МиГ-23 (а также 208 МиГ-21,  33 МиГ-25,  41 МиГ-29 и 75 "Мираж F.1) побед в воздухе там не было.
Забыл дать сразу ссылку, прошу прощения: 
http://www.rjlee.org/aaloss.html
Вот победы американцев в воздухе в 1991 году в Ираке, правда,  главным "пахарем" был F-15:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_217.shtml

В статье особенно умиляет сотня сбитых сирийскими ЗУР израильских "Фантомов" (странно, что не написали - "тысяча"). 
А вот как на самом деле в 1982 году над Ливаном было:
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07

*СМАЛЬТА*
Активный ретранслятор.
Назначение:
Станция предназначена для защиты фронтовой авиации ТТД:
Устанавливается на вертолетах МИ-8СМБ
Помехи ставятся из зон, поочередно с левого и правого борта.
Рабочий диапазон – 3 см. Зона постановки помех: ((аз=220, ((ум=90
Помеха может ставится на 7 различных направлениях и на 10 различных частотах.
Время  непрерывной работы – 4 часа.
Станция ставит помехи РЛС с непрерывным излучением в режиме ретрансляции и РЛС с импульсным или квазинепрерывным излучением в режиме генерации. Передающая антенна аналог приемной.

Помеховое воздействие:
Вырабатывает ФМШП.
Работа станции в режиме ретрансляции.
Приемная антенна – диэлектрическая линза с 4-мя рупорами, размещенными в азимутальной плоскости. ДНА – 4-х лепестковая, ширина лепестка по азимуту – 5,50, по углу места – 90.  ДНА обеспечивает раздельный прием сигналов с 7-ми направлений. Переключатель приемных антенн обеспечивает поочередное подключение антенн с левого и правого борта. Разветвитель служит для подачи принятых сигналов на УВЧ, а также для подключения сигналов к встроенной системе контроля (ВСК). Усилитель высокой частоты (УВЧ) входные, промежуточные и выходные предназначены для доведения мощности принятых сигналов до заданного уровня. В промежуточных УВЧ осуществляется помеховая фазовая модуляция принятых сигналов. Модулирующий сигнал – шум, ширина спектра которого может составлять от 1 кГц до 5,8,11,14 (кГц). Коммутатор предназначен для селекции импульсных и квазинепрерывных сигналов и коммутации их в системы определения и воспроизведения частоты (СОВЧ) и определения номера луча. Диаграммообразующая система предназначена для восстановления фазовых соотношений принятого сигнала, которые утрачиваются при обработке сигналов в приемной антенне. Эти фазовые соотношения восстанавливаются в рез-те прохождения сигнала через линзу диаграммообразующей системы. Выходные сигналы диаграммообразующей системы с восстановленными фазовыми соотношениями усиливаются в УВЧ и излучаются рупорами передающей антенны. МАХ излучаемого сигнала ориентирован в направлении облучающего РЛС. Фильтры предназначены для корректировки спектра помехи. Фазовращатели предназначены для выравнивания электр. длин каналов при подготовке станции к работе. 
Система определения и воспроизведения частоты (СОВЧ) С целью повышения помехового воздействия при подавлении импульсных РЛС и РЛС с квазинепрерывным излучением производится замена принятых импульсных сигналов непрерывными сигналами той же несущей частоты. Эта задача решается в системе определения и воспроизведения частоты (СОВЧ). Она состоит из 8 перестраиваемых генераторов высокой частоты в рабочем диапазоне станции. На ее вход подаются сигналы, принятые станцией (импульсные и квазинепрерывные). Предварительно в размножителе сигналов эти сигналы разводятся по 8 параллельным выходам. В начале цикла работы станции генераторы работают в режиме поиска частоты.
Поиск последовательный, трехэтапный: несущая частота определяется с предельной погрешностью (f1=(200 МГц; далее с предельной погрешностью (f2=(1,5 МГц, на третьем этапе с предельной погрешностью (f3=(30 КГц. В результате поиска определяется несущая частота принятого сигнала. После завершения поиска генератор начинает работать на фиксированной измеренной
частоте. При поиске сигналов блок управления воспроизводит настройку генератора на одну и ту же частоту. Сигналы воспроизведенных частот подаются на вход коммутатора.
Схема определения номера луча (СОН)
предназначена для восстановления информации о номере канала, по которому принят сигнал, которая утрачена в размножителе сигнала. На вход смесителя 1-4 подаются сигналы, принятые по каналам с соответствующими номерами. В качестве сигналов гетеродина на эти смесители поочередно, параллельно подаются сигналы воспроизведенной частоты. На выходе преобразователя амплитуда/длительность вырабатываются сигналы, соответствующие номерам сработавших каналов. По этим сигналам через коммутатор 2 генератор воспроизведенной частоты подключается к каналу найденного номера. При приеме сигналов на компенсационные антенны (всего рабочего сектора) максимальные сигналы на выходах преобразователей амплитуда/длительность появляются для каналов 5 или 6 по этому признаку сигналы блокируются.

----------


## AC

> Я считаю, что неразбериху в результаты оценки эффективности внесла станция помех, применение которой в конфликте описывается в статье Юрия Ерофеева  ("ХОК" ПРЕВРАТИЛСЯ В ДЕТСКУЮ ХЛОПУШКУ" http://radiowar.narod.ru/history.htm) и ее влияние на результаты боевых действий не учитывались.


Вся история противостояния РЭБ с ПВО и авиацией такова, что периодически "в детскую хлопушку" превращается все. Так было и с нашими ЗРК С-75 и С-125. Но потом, со временем, все возвращается на круги своя...

----------


## Жора

Напрасно Вы, уважаемый Хы, провоцируете клоунов. Если Вы это ещё не успели понять, у них свои представления о том, где право, а где - лево, их не волнуют ни приводимые аргументы, ни общеизвестные факты. Начинается всё с цитирования, по преимуществу, сионистских первоисточников (как они признают свои потери и оценивают чужие, по крайней мере официально, все давно в курсе), а заканчивается аргументами на тему "сам дурак".
Что же касается более высокой эффективности МиГ-23, то здесь вопрос в боевом применении. Упрощённо говоря, наши научились обращаться с ним лучше, чем сионисты с Ф-16, чему и научили арабов. "Научились" - это всё в комплексе, включая и применение средств РЭБ.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Дорогой жук!

Вы весьма любезно предоставили в наше распоряжение ссылки с информацией по подтверждённым и неподтверждённым победам. Теперь осталось всего лишь выяснить, кем были подтверждены победы евреев, а также, кем были _не_ подтверждены победы арабов. 

Смотрим ссылку на источник по второй вашей ссылке (победы евреев/потери арабов): 'Israeli Fighter Aces' Peter B. Mersky   Specialtypress    1997. На каком основании вы полагаете, что еврей Питер Мерски привёл объективные и достоверные данные? 

Смотрим ссылку на источник по первой вашей ссылке (победы арабов/потери евреев, там, где практически всё за 82-й год - белым цветом). Ссылки НЕТ. Лишь странное примечание: "доп. информация от Yasser al-Abed and Hubert Seliger". 

Дорогой жук, поверьте, как только вы перейдёте от аргументации "такого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда" и "сам дурак" к чему-то более убедительному, вас тут же перестанут воспринимать как клоуна. А до тех пор - извините  :lol:

----------


## Nazar

> Возможно, МиГ-23 хорошо зарекомендовал себя в Ираке, во время "Бури в пустыне"? Вот потери американцев, единственный победитель - МиГ-25, сбивший F-18 (расчёт АВАКСа там грубо лопухнулся). И всё. Больше у иракских истребителей , среди которых было 123 МиГ-23 (а также 208 МиГ-21,  33 МиГ-25,  41 МиГ-29 и 75 "Мираж F.1) побед в воздухе там не было.


Здраствуйте, а зачем Вы приводите такие-же сомнительные ссылки, в которых все , как "на самом деле было", а не вспомните бюллетень, который должен был поступать в вашу часть, тем более Вы же еще и замполита частенько замещали, по воздушным потерям с той и с другой стороны.Эти ДСПшные издания , у отца в полку , лежали еще со времен Вьетнамской войны и я иногда их пролистывал (жаль , что при расформировании полка их уничтожили вместе с документацией, но их можно найти , к примеру в ВМА в библиотеке, если и там не уничтожили)
Так вот , отчетливо я помню факт уничтожения пиндосовского Ф-15С иракским Миг-23

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Возможно, МиГ-23 хорошо зарекомендовал себя в Ираке, во время "Бури в пустыне"? Вот потери американцев, единственный победитель - МиГ-25, сбивший F-18 (расчёт АВАКСа там грубо лопухнулся). И всё. Больше у иракских истребителей , среди которых было 123 МиГ-23 (а также 208 МиГ-21,  33 МиГ-25,  41 МиГ-29 и 75 "Мираж F.1) побед в воздухе там не было. 
> 
> 
> Здраствуйте, а зачем Вы приводите такие-же сомнительные ссылки, в которых все , как "на самом деле было", а не вспомните бюллетень, который должен был поступать в вашу часть.
> Так вот , отчетливо я помню факт уничтожения пиндосовского Ф-15С иракским Миг-23


- Привет! Я вчера просто забыл дать ещё одну ссылку, сегодня востановил, вот, ещё раз, потери коалиции в той войне:
http://www.rjlee.org/aaloss.html 
Там есть строчка, где говорится о подбитом F-15C, но как и чем  конкретно он был подбит (не сбит, т.е. он вернулся на базу) не говорится:
DATE/TIME....D/L........TYPE.....UNIT........LOCATION.........CAU  SE 
.....1/22.....Damage....F-15C...1 TFW..."Home Station"...DEA Other 
Возможно, он и был подбит МиГ-23. Но не уничтожен. 
Что касается "несомненных" донесений в ДСП-шных брошюрках - сомнительного там бывало до фига и больше.  Особенно по "оперативной арабской информации".  :?

----------


## juky-puky

> Дорогой жук!
> 
> Вы весьма любезно предоставили в наше распоряжение ссылки с информацией по подтверждённым и неподтверждённым победам. Теперь осталось всего лишь выяснить, кем были подтверждены победы евреев, а также, кем были _не_ подтверждены победы арабов.


- Дорогой Волк, приводите альтернативные источники, только смею Вас уверить, что по степени недостоверности арабские источники просто равных себе не имеют. Разве что сравнить их с советскими, открытыми, расчитанными на массового потребителя.   :roll:  А в Израиле все людские потери до последнего человека, *до единого человека*, всегда были наперечёт. 
Например, по результатам последнего конфликта с Хизбаллой:
http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765
*И если потерян самолёт, то скрыть гибель военного лётчика/экипажа в Израиле просто было невозможно никогда, даже если бы кому-то и захотелось. Это абсолютно исключено.*
В авторитарных же условиях арабских режимах можно скрыть хоть половину потерь, хоть 80%, хоть сколько.
Разница огромная и принципиальная.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> А в Израиле все людские потери до последнего человека, *до единого человека*, всегда были наперечёт. 
> Например, по результатам последнего конфликта с Хизбаллой:
> http://www.waronline.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14765
> *И если потерян самолёт, то скрыть гибель военного лётчика/экипажа в Израиле просто было невозможно никогда, даже если бы кому-то и захотелось. Это абсолютно исключено.*


Чушь. Дожив до зрелых лет, вам пора бы уже понять, что абсолютно исключать нельзя ничто, никогда, и нигде - будь то хоть социальная сфера, хоть науки, хоть искусство. Абсолютные исключения - область пропаганды.

Дорогой жук, с чего вы взяли, что с людскими потерями в Израиле всё прям вот так уж честно, достоверно, до последнего человека и, самое главное, открыто для общества? Только не надо рассказывать басни про то, что мол, страна маленькая, и людей берегут почеловечно. Не те времена.

Во-первых, почему вы опять выдаёте ссылку на какой-то форум(!) за источник достоверной информации? Во-вторых, читаем внимательно по этой ссылке, после информации о солдатах: "*Разрешено* к публикации имя израильтянина, погибшего во время вчерашнего ракетной атаки на Цфат ...". Какой странный речевой оборот, не правда ли? И он там регулярно повторяется. Эмигранты забывают родную речь? Ой ли. Или вот ещё, оттуда же: "Военная цензура открыла для публикации имена пилотов вертолета, разбившегося в понедельник утром в районе Цфата". Очевидно,  действительно имеет место разрешение властей на публикацию информации о погибших. А раз имеет место разрешение, то и неразрешение тоже запросто может быть.

Уж больно эти ваши басни смахивают по духу на американские басни о демократиии и поголовном равноправии граждан в США. И на другие басни. Живали, наблюдали, знаем-с  8) .





> В авторитарных же условиях арабских режимах можно скрыть хоть половину потерь, хоть 80%, хоть сколько.
> Разница огромная и принципиальная.


Авторитарность - вещь в себе. Полагаю, что во многих вопросах Израиль крайне далёк от демократии и очень близок к авторитарности. Зная, насколько закрытой структурой в Израиле являются ВВС , и насколько тщательно туда ведётся отбор л/с (вот тут не верить евреям нет никакого основания: чай, самолётов мало и кому попало не доверят), можно быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что при желании именно в Израиле можно скрыть о потерях всё, что угодно. Более того, исходя из многократных исторических заявлений израильского руководства о том, что, поскольку страна перманентно существует в кольце врагов, любое падение духа у населения допускать нельзя - даже обязательно надо занижать и скрывать собственные потери. А слезливые истории про сбитых двадцать лет назад и до сих пор разыскиваемых лётчиков - это, дорогой жук, PR чистой воды, которым очень грамотно не гнушаются ваши лидеры.

----------


## juky-puky

> Дорогой жук, с чего вы взяли, что с людскими потерями в Израиле всё прям вот так уж честно, достоверно, до последнего человека и, самое главное, открыто для общества?


- За 10 лет жизни здесь у меня было время уяснить некоторые местные моменты весьма хорошо. 



> Только не надо рассказывать басни про то, что мол, страна маленькая, и людей берегут почеловечно. Не те времена.


- Страна действительно маленькая, людей действительно берегут, насколько это вообще возможно.  Хоть, разумеется, война - не самое подходящее для этого место и время.  



> Во-первых, почему вы опять выдаёте ссылку на какой-то форум(!) за источник достоверной информации?


- Это официальные данные.  Во всех остальных источниках - то же самое. Поскольку этот форум - русскоязычный, я и даю данные на русском языке, как наиболее удобном для большинства. Что Вас, сапиенса,  в этом месте удивляет, не понимаю? 



> Во-вторых, читаем внимательно по этой ссылке, после информации о солдатах: "*Разрешено* к публикации имя израильтянина, погибшего во время вчерашнего ракетной атаки на Цфат ...". Какой странный речевой оборот, не правда ли? И он там регулярно повторяется. Эмигранты забывают родную речь? Ой ли.


- Это совершенно обычный оборот. Никогда сразу, мгновенно, после того, как прошло сообщение в СМИ о какой-то катастрофе с гибелью людей, в мирное ли, в военное время, как правило, здесь сразу не называют в СМИ имён погибших.  Это касается и гражданских лиц, только там разрешние на публикацию даёт не военная цензура, а полиция. Делается это по элементарным соображениям: а) тела сначала нужно тщательно опознать, они бывают изуродованы, обезображены, особенно на войне; б) командование должно послать представителей в семью погибшего военнослужащего, и *они первые сообщают семье о гибели их родного человека*.
А не так, что родители смотрят новости по ТВ - и с экрана им в мозг втыкают - убит такой-то и такой-то. 
А после того, как все мероприятия по опознанию проведены и все родственники оповещены официально - военная цензура или полиция (если дорожная катастрофа, например) дают в СМИ разрешение на оповещение имён погибших на всю страну.  Вот тогда и появляется фраза: _"Военной цензурой разрешены к публикации имена погибших там-то и там-то..."_ То есть: *имена погибших сообщаются обязательно, но с некоторой задержкой, как правило, не более 24-36 часов.*
То, что в России не так - это не значит, что в Израиле методика хуже.



> Или вот ещё, оттуда же: "Военная цензура открыла для публикации имена пилотов вертолета, разбившегося в понедельник утром в районе Цфата". Очевидно,  действительно имеет место разрешение властей на публикацию информации о погибших.


- См. выше.



> А раз имеет место разрешение, то и неразрешение тоже запросто может быть.


- А вот хрен там!  Не сообщают, разумеется, если где-то погиб разведчик-нелегал. Но это - единицы на фоне тысяч. 



> Уж больно эти ваши басни смахивают по духу на американские басни о демократиии и поголовном равноправии граждан в США. И на другие басни. Живали, наблюдали, знаем-с  8) .


- Да ни хера вы там не знаете.  А когда узнаёте не верите. *Потому, что судите по себе.* Но если есть у Вас знакомые в Израиле, из тех, что с головой дружат, - спросите у них. Они Вам подтвердят.



> В авторитарных же условиях арабских режимах можно скрыть хоть половину потерь, хоть 80%, хоть сколько.
> Разница огромная и принципиальная.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Авторитарность - вещь в себе. Полагаю, что во многих вопросах Израиль крайне далёк от демократии и очень близок к авторитарности.


- Всё зависит от характера вопроса. Есть военные и государственные тайны, за разглашение которых можно на полжизни, как Вануну, например, попасть в тюрьму.



> Зная, насколько закрытой структурой в Израиле являются ВВС , и насколько тщательно туда ведётся отбор л/с (вот тут не верить евреям нет никакого основания: чай, самолётов мало и кому попало не доверят), можно быть абсолютно уверенным в том, что при желании именно в Израиле можно скрыть о потерях всё, что угодно.


- Это просто глупости, расхожие и типичные в среде русских антиеврейских патриотов.  Лётчики действительно товар штучный, очень ценный, тщательно отбираемый и дорогой. А поскольку в Израиле существует "пятая колонна" из арабских граждан, любой из которых может оказывать помощь и содействие вражеским разведслужбам, а живут эти арабские граждане не в специальных лагерях за колючей проволокой, а в значительной степени вперемешку с евреями, на одних улицах и в одних домах,  то действующий лётчик нигде не афишируется как военный лётчик, - офицер и офицер, форма у всех одинаковая. *Но это - при жизни.*
Личность погибшего лётчика уже нет ни малейшего смысла скрывать - его не могут ни убить, ни похитить, ни угрожать ему. Поэтому никто его личность после гибели и не скрывает.  
Что ж тут такого сложного для понимания?



> Более того, исходя из многократных исторических заявлений израильского руководства о том, что, поскольку страна перманентно существует в кольце врагов, любое падение духа у населения допускать нельзя - даже обязательно надо занижать и скрывать собственные потери.


- Да может быть это было бы и в определённой степени полезно, вот только сделать это у нас никак не представляется возможным - тайландских гастарбайтеров здесь в лётчики не берут, а у всех местных есть мамы, папы, жёны, дети, братья, сёстры, дяди, тёти, бабушки, детушки, школьные друзья и подруги, армейские товарищи и т.д. Поэтому ВСЕ похороны любого военнослужащего показывают на весь Израиль, даже если сюжет занимает дв-три минуты, и на этих похоронах обычно присутствуют несколько сот человек... А поскольку израильское ТВ транслируется на весь мир, в эпоху спутникового ТВ, то соответствующие разведслужбы заинтересованных стран  фиксируют у себя фамилии, звания, род войск и др., и пр. _Ничего не спрячешь, да и смысла нет..._



> А слезливые истории про сбитых двадцать лет назад и до сих пор разыскиваемых лётчиков - это, дорогой жук, PR чистой воды, которым очень грамотно не гнушаются ваши лидеры.


- Естественно, не сравнишь эти слезливые истории про считанных единиц, которых ищут 20 лет, с мужественными историями о тысячах убитых и забытых советских и российских воинах, но *дело в том, что здесь ищут - каждого-любого-всякого! Здесь ищут ВСЕХ!*. 
*В Израиле есть один день в году, День памяти павших воинов Израиля, когда по центральному каналу ТВ проходит список всех военнослужащих, павших с 1947 года по вчерашний день. Их более 25 тысяч. И все их родственники ждут, когда же появится дата  гибели, имя и фамилия их родного человека?* 
Так что, спросите у вашего военного атташе в Израиле - все потери тут сосчитаны. А басни "про скрытые людские потери Израиля"  рассказывайте Жоре-пекинесу - он поверит,  в Китае тоже людей много, могут на пару миллионов и "скостить",  если где надо...  :evil:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - За 10 лет жизни здесь у меня было время уяснить некоторые моменты весьма хорошо.


Это не аргумент.





> - Это официальные данные. Во всех остальных источниках - то же самое. Посколько этот форум - русскоязычный, я и даю данные на русском языке, как наиболее удобном для большинства. Что Вас, сапиенса, в этом месте удивляет, не понимаю?


Где подтверждение полноты этих данных? Вот что меня, сапиенса, удивляет.




> - Это совершенно обычный оборот. Никогда сразу, мгновенно, после того, как прошло сообщение в СМИ о какой-то катастрофе с гибелью людей, в мирное ли, в военное время, как правило, здесь сразу не называют в СМИ имён погибших. Это касается и граждансих лиц, только там разрешние на публикацию даёт не военная цензура, а полиция. делается это по элементарным соображениям: а) тела сначала нужно тщатльно опознать, они бывают изродованы, обезображены, особенно на войне; б) командование должно послать представителей в семью погибшего военнослужащего, и они первые сообщают семье о гибели их родного человека. 
> А не так что родителю смотрят новости по ТВ и с экрана им в мозг втыкают - убит такой-то и такой-то.


Дорогой жук, вы не хуже меня понимаете, что дяди в военной форме со скорбными лицами могут придти в N домов, а по телевизору и на форумах будет рассказано о том, что они пришли в (N-M) домов. Также дяди в военной форме со скорбными лицами могут попросить родственников не слишком распространяться об их беде - чисто в интересах государства. 




> - А вот хрен там! Не сообщают, разумеется, если где-то погиб разведчик-нелегал. Но это единицы на фоне тысяч


Мощный аргумент. Про разведчиков я как-то сам догадывался, а вот про остальных - см. выше. Собственные потери занижать всегда выгодно, и Израиль здесь не исключение. Можете опровергнуть ФАКТАМИ, а не пропагандой - ждём-с.




> - Да ни хера вы там не знаете.


Если я ни хера там не знаю, то вы в своём Израиле - и подавно. 




> Всё зависит от характера вопроса. Есть военные и государственные тайны, за разглашение которых можно на полжизни, как Вануну, попсть в тюрьму.


Забыли, как в СССР во время Великой Отечественной расстреливали за малейший публичный намёк на успехи немцев и неудачи наших? Причём даже разговоры о настоящем уровне потерь, особенно в первые годы, считались преступными, поскольку не совпадали с сильно заниженными официальными цифрами. Уверяю, воюющий Израиль ничем не отличается от любого другого воюющего государства. 




> Личность погибшего лётчика уже нет ни малейшего смысла скрывать - его не могут ни убить, ни похитеть. Поэтому никто этого после гибели и не скрывает. Что ж тут такого сложного для понимания?


Важен и крайне вредоносен для морального духа и доверия народа к правительству сам факт гибели израильского военнослужащего, и особенно летчика, как представителя элиты вооруженных сил. Поэтому скрывать или преуменьшать потери - имеет огромный смысл. Вот это так сложно для понимания - вашего понимания, дорогой жук. 




> В Израиле есть один день в году, День памяти павших воинов Израиля, когда по центральному каналу ТВ проходит список всех военнослужащих, павших с 1947 года по вчерашний день. Их более 25 тысяч. И все их родственники ждут, когда же появится дата гибели, имя и фамилия их родного человека?


Интересно, а фамилии пропавших без вести там не показывают?

Ваш патриотизм, жук, весьма похвален, но попытки привить его сторонним наблюдателям - и вправду клоунада. Со стороны суждения всегда получаются более объективными, нежели непосредственно из процесса ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> Ваш патриотизм, жук, весьма похвален, но попытки привить его сторонним наблюдателям - и вправду клоунада. Со стороны суждения всегда получаются более объективными, нежели непосредственно из процесса ;)


- Боже упаси, чтобы я стремился привить всем хищникам в округе израильский патриотизм!   :twisted: Столько мне не выпить. 
Я Вам изложил то, что есть.  Не верить - Ваше право.  Но я просто не представляю, как здесь можно скрыть гибель солдата или офицера. 
Страна-то, как ни странно, демократическая, иногда - до одурения... И нельзя посадить в тюрьму сто родственников погибшего военнослужащего, если они начнут орать на весь Израиль - где наш сын, брат, внук, муж?  *Им даже приказать нельзя замолчать!* *Почему его имени нет в списках памяти части? Почему его не хоронили на военном кладбище с почётным караулом?! 
Почему его имя не упоминается в числе тех 25 тысяч по ТВ в День памяти павших воинов Израиля?!* И т.д...
Как Вы себе представляете разрулить эту ситуацию -  у меня в голове не укладывается. Тут ведь тётя Хая может на министра обороны в суд подать - и выиграть процесс...  :)  А СМИ будут это на весь Израиль освещать... :twisted: 
Вы просто не в курсе, как сейчас, например,  Президента Израиля обвиняют в сексуальных домогательствах и таскают за мошонку во всех СМИ, на всех экранах. 
Попробуйте,  поставьте Путина на его место и представьте подобную картинку!  :lol:  
А потом начинайте сравнивать "два мира,  две системы",  где что может быть, а где чего быть не может никогда...   :Wink: 



> Интересно, а фамилии пропавших без вести там не показывают?


- Показывают ли вместе с погибшими - не помню точно, скорее всего - да. Но эти фамилии все наперечёт и их сравнительно очень немного. *Тут стараются любыми способами выяснить, что с человеком или с его телом.*  Убитых на поле боя не оставляют, их выносят, эвакуируют, даже если приходится прекратить какую-то десантную операцию.

----------

Показательная ветка. Потери подтверждаются только когда указывается серийный номер самолета и/или имя летчика. Даже в таком случае бывают лжецы, вроде Зампини, которые придумывают серийные номера. Когда пишется, что сбили самолет и не приводиться даже дата - это ложь, как в случае с "Хокаем". Все случаи, когда израильский летчик "исчез" - тоже ложь.

МиГ-23 был плохим самолетом до появления МиГ-23МЛ, которые в войне в Ливане не участвовали (данные Бабича о сбитых в октябре 1982 не подтверждены никем).

----------


## Nazar

> Когда пишется, что сбили самолет и не приводиться даже дата - это ложь, как в случае с "Хокаем". Все случаи, когда израильский летчик "исчез" - тоже ложь.
> 
> МиГ-23 был плохим самолетом до появления МиГ-23МЛ, которые в войне в Ливане не участвовали (данные Бабича о сбитых в октябре 1982 не подтверждены никем).


Еще один защитник святой земли, не наш ли это старый товарищ, а ?
Да можно привести и даты и фамилии , только для вас это все равно ложь и зачем говорить о октябре 1982го, можно поговорить о июне месяце того-же года

P.S. ник себе придумайте уважаемый, а то , как в старом еврейском анекдоте получается, про "стену плача", не знаете? ник придумаете расскажу.Да и глупо это как-то с пустотой разговаривать.

----------

> Да можно привести и даты и фамилии


Приведите. Остальное - треп.

----------


## Nazar

Поехали
7 июня . Три Миг-23МФ (летчики Халляк, Саид и Мерза) атаковали группу F-16А.Первым обнаружил израильские истрибители на удалении 25 км капитан Мерза. С дистанции девять киллометров он выполнил пуск Р-23 и уничтожил первый F-16. Второй ракетой с семи киллометров Мерза сбил еще один истребитель противника, однако при выходе из атаки сирийский самолет сам был подбит ракетой и летчик катапультировался
8 июня.Пара МиГов-23МФ вновь встретилась с F-16: Майор Хау, обнаружив цель на удалении 21 км, на дистанции семь киллометров «достал» ракетой Р-23 неприятильский самолет, однако вслед за тем сам был сбит другим F-16, выпустившим по сирийскому летчику «Сайдуиндер» (всего, по сирийским данным, в тот день было сбито три израильских самолета, в том числе два Дуглас А-4 «Скайхок», уничтоженные истребителями МиГ-21, и три сирийских машины - два МиГ-21 и один МиГ-23МФ, сбитые F-15A; израильтяне объявили об уничтожении четырех МиГов). 
 9 июня .Два МиГ-23МФ, пилотировавемые летчиками Дибом и Саидом, атаковав своего «традиционного» противника в этой войне - группу истребителей F-16 - сбили один самолет (летчик Диб использовал ракету Р-23 на сравнительно малой дальности - шесть киллометров, однако вслед за этим его самолет также был сбит в ближнем бою, очевидно, ракетой «Сайдуиндер»). В этот день израильтяне впервые начали применять активные помехи, подавляя БРЛС самолетов МиГ-23МФ, а также радиоканалы командного наведения. Это значительно снизило дальность обнаружения израильских самолетов сирийскими истребителями, а также затруднило наведение. 
Пара МиГ-23МФ (летчики Hахаз и Зено) уничтожила 9 июня еще один F-16. В ходе боя Hахаз (ведущий), обнаруживший цель на удалении девять километров и выполнивший на начальном этапе воздушной схватки удачный ракетный пуск с дистанции пять киллометров, ввязался в маневренный воздушный бой и при попятке выхода их него погиб от израильской ракеты. 

9 июня из боевого вылета не вернулся МиГ-23МФ, пилотируемый летчиком Софие (пилот погиб). В результате неудачно сложившегося воздушного боя пришлось оставить в воздухе свой МиГ другому сирийскому летчику - Ясину (по словам летчика, атака израильтян явилась для него полной неожиданностью). 

В этот же день открыли боевой счет и фронтовые истребители МиГ-23МС: два самолета этого типа, пилотируемые летчиками Томи и Али, атаковали ракетами Р-13М и Р-3С группу израильских «Фантомов» и сбили один F-4E, однако при выходе из атаки сами были сбиты противником (скорее всего, вновь сработал «великолепный тандем» - F-15/Е-2С). Всего, по сирийским данным, в этот день в воздушных боях было уничтожено шесть израильских самолетов - два F-15A, два F-16A, один «Фантом» и один «Кфир», потери сирийцев при этом составили 12 машин - четыре МиГ-23МФ, два МиГ-23МС и шесть МиГ-21МФ (израильтяне объявили об уничтожении 22 самолетов противника). 

10 июня бои в воздухе достигли кульминации. В этот день в ливанском небе, подернутом дымкой пожаров, сражалось до 350 самолетов обеих воюющих сторон. Сирийцы потеряли 22 истребителя (в основном, МиГ-21), потери израильской авиации составили 10 самолетов (в том числе, как минимум, три F-15A и один F-16А, также сбитых «двадцатьпервыми»). Кроме того, истребителям F-16A удалось уничтожить три вертолета Ми-8. 

Короче продолжать можно еще на страницу
Итог 
   В целом, истребители ВВС Сирии с 6 по 12 июня (когда было официально заключено соглашение о прекращении огня) уничтожили в воздушных боях 42 самолета ВВС Израиля (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-15 и шесть F-16), а также один ДПЛА, потеряв при этом 47 машин (четыре МиГ-23МС, шесть МиГ-23МФ, а также 26 МиГ-21бис и 11 МиГ-21МФ). Кроме того, израильским истребителям F-16A удалось уничтожить семь истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-22М. 

Вывод
  Таким образом, в ходе воздушных боев на Ближнем Востоке с 1982 по 1985 гг. истребители МиГ-23 уничтожили 12 самолетов противника (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-16 и три F-15, а также один ДПЛА), потери МиГов составили при этом 11-13 машин

 Хотя зачем я вам всю эту "ложь" написал,вам же видимо "неопровержимые" факты нужны, серийные номера, поттверждение с земли, так вы попробуйте опровергнуть , только не голословно, типа-ложь и я самый правый, а документально, причем с обоих сторон, а то получается , что у нас евреи еще и самые честные, в сравнении с лживыми арабами.

----------


## juky-puky

> Короче продолжать можно еще на страницу


- Арабо-советские сказки: 1001 ночь...  :lol: 



> Итог 
>    В целом, *истребители ВВС Сирии с 6 по 12 июня  уничтожили в воздушных боях 42 самолета ВВС Израиля* (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-15 и шесть F-16), а также один ДПЛА, потеряв при этом 47 машин (четыре МиГ-23МС, шесть МиГ-23МФ, а также 26 МиГ-21бис и 11 МиГ-21МФ). 
>   Таким образом, в ходе воздушных боев на Ближнем Востоке *с 1982 по 1985 гг. истребители МиГ-23 уничтожили 12 самолетов противника* (в том числе, как минимум, пять F-16 и три F-15, а также один ДПЛА), потери МиГов составили при этом 11-13 машин 
> *Хотя зачем я вам всю эту "ложь" написал*


- Написал, вероятно, потому, что очень хотелось, чтобы именно так и было.  :twisted: 
 Итак: в июне 1982 года + за три следующих года доблестные сирийские лётчики *сбили 42+12=54 израильских самолёта*.  Поскольку все боевые действия происходили над территорией, контролируемой арабами, *израильские лётчики должны были или погибнуть, или попасть к арабам в плен.*   В Израиле погибшим должны быть установлены мемориальные доски, их имена должны быть выбиты золотом на мраморе и занесены во все книги почёта, как героически павших.  
Поскольку находится они должны были в сирийском плену, их фамилии должны быть известны сирийцам и уж обязательно (!) фигурировать в соответсвующих списках, например: капитан Махмуд-аль-Хуссейн на самолёте МиГ-23 сбил капитана Шимона Бен-Дрора на самолёте F-16. 
Сколько, почтенный Назар, ты можешь привести фамилий израильских лётчиков погибших в боях с сирийскими соколами, или попавшим в сирийский плен? *54 сбитых самолёта - это и 54 потеряных лётчика!* 



> Вот тут приводятся списки потерь поимённо, персонально. Действительных потерь, не тех что выдумали сирийцы вместе с их советскими наставниками:


http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...non-losses.htm
Если у тебя, Назар, или у кого-то из твоих знакомых, найдётся хоть ещё одна фамилия, неучтённая здесь,  ты получишь массу благодарностей от всех израильтян, включая начальника ген. штаба и премьер-министра!  :twisted: 
И я тебе очень рекомендую всё-таки прочесть внимательно вот эту статью и посмотреть на подписи под ней:
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07
*Тут полковник и генерал-майор говорят следующее:*



> 9 июня 1982 г. в 14.00 военно-воздушные силы Израиля подвергли позиции ЗРВ и РТВ внезапным ракетно-бомбовым ударам. Всего за два часа было полностью уничтожено 19 зрдн. Еще 4 зрдн были серьезно повреждены. Тяжелые потери понесли и подразделения РТВ. Ни один израильский самолет во время массированного удара средства ПВО поражен не был.
> 
> Затем противоборство развернулось в воздушной сфере. Над долиной Бекаа произошло одно из крупнейших воздушных сражений в истории арабо-израильских войн. По некоторым данным, в небе Ливана сошлись около 100 израильских самолетов и столько же сирийских.* За первые сутки в воздушных боях было сбито 29 сирийских самолетов. ВВС Израиля при этом не потеряли ни одной машины. В течение первой недели боев всего было сбито 86 сирийских самолетов, типов МиГ-21, МиГ-23, Су-22. Израильтяне потеряли только 2 вертолета и "Скайхок", сбитый ракетой ООП.*
> 
> Воздушные и противовоздушные схватки закончились тем, что Израиль завоевал полное господство в воздухе. Победа в воздухе и на земле была настолько убедительной и однозначной, что вызвала немалую тревогу в СССР и государствах - участников Организации Варшавского договора.

----------


## Жора

> Хотя зачем я вам всю эту "ложь" написал,вам же видимо "неопровержимые" факты нужны, серийные номера, поттверждение с земли, так вы попробуйте опровергнуть , только не голословно, типа-ложь и я самый правый, а документально, причем с обоих сторон, а то получается , что у нас евреи еще и самые честные, в сравнении с лживыми арабами.


Что и требовалось доказать.
Не спорьте с сумасшедшими. :shock:

----------


## Grimm_brother

> По результатам арабо-израильского конфликта были сделаны выводы об эффективности как сирийских МиГ-23, израильских F-16, так и средств ПВО обеих сторон. При этом, по заключению специалистов, МиГ-23 был признан эффективнее F-16. Т.е. при сравнении выиграл самолет, имеющий существенно худшие ТТХ.


хотелось бы всё-таки послушать самого начальника транспортного цеха на эту тему :-) 




> применение которой в конфликте описывается в статье Юрия Ерофеева


ничего там не описывается, даже дат никаких не называется, что не позволяет, например, понять как по времени увязаны несостоявшаяся отправка станции в Египет и некие неясные события 82 года в ходе которых были сбиты "около 100 Фантомов".  И вообще сам стиль повествования  больше подходит под определиние байки у костра нежели статьи о применении станции помех, тем более такой которая спутала результаты войны настолько что и сегодня никто не может понять что же там произошло.  




> Что и требовалось доказать.
> Не спорьте с сумасшедшими.


Хе-хе, есть другое мнение на этот счет:
Михаил Барабанов aka Exeter:
"Замечу, что опубликованные в российской печати цифры сирийских побед производят впечатление просто бредовых. Об этом справедливо пишет и Грановский, и я с ним согласен. Чтобы поверить в то, что только МиГи-21 сбили 35 израильских самолетов, включая десяток F-15 и F-16, нужно быть пациентом Кащенко."

вообще когда сирийцы и египтяне в войну Судного дня реально сбивали - у них было всё: и сбитые самолеты и пленные лётчики. А в 82-м сбили 100 Фантомов и "пару" десятков F-15 и F-16 - и ничего.

----------

> Поехали


Итого - имена и даты есть на несколько самолетов, причем все сирийцы были сбиты сразу после "побед". К тому же нет ни слова о судьбе израильских летчиков, так что автор может рассказать это все своей бабушке. Кто вообще гарантирует, что автор/ы не высосал все фамилии и даты из пальца, или тиражирует сирийскую пропаганду? Опровергать тут нечего, так как источник - ОБС.

----------


## Nazar

Как я уже говорил, я не собираюсь ничего никому доказывать, тем более обезличенным присутствующим.Мне абсолютно безразлична судьба еврейских летчиков в той войне и поиск фамилий -пустая трата времени.
Подлог и сокрытие информации существовали всегда , во всех конфликтах и во всех армиях мира и я уверен что евреи в этом вопросе не далеко ушли от арабов
И еще почему я должен верить еврейскому журналисту Грановскому и его информации и не верить Ильину, именно на его информацию опирался я, на которого Грановский неоднократно ссылается.

----------


## juky-puky

> Как я уже говорил, я не собираюсь ничего никому доказывать, тем более обезличенным присутствующим. Мне абсолютно безразлична судьба еврейских летчиков в той войне и поиск фамилий - пустая трата времени.


- Как сказал Конфуций: *"Трудно найти чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате. Особенно, если её там нет".*  Так и здесь - трудно найти дополнительно 50 с лишним имён сбитых над Ливаном израильских лётчиков, если они были сбиты только в бредовых измышлениях Ильина.  Что касается фактов: за данные, проливающие свет на судьбу штурмана Рона Арада предлагают сегодня уже 10 миллионов (!) долларов США. При всё твоём наплевательстве на судьбы этих полусотни израильских лётчиков, ты мог бы заработать бешеные бабки, расрывая их местонахождение командованию ВВС Израиля...   :Wink:  Вот только не заработаешь ни цента, даже взяв Ильина в компаньоны - потому, что все, которых арабы с Ильиным записали в сбитые - сбиты не были. И спокойно вернулись домой...  :twisted: Вот такой облом стать миллионером на халяву...  :lol: 



> Подлог и сокрытие информации существовали всегда , во всех конфликтах и во всех армиях мира и я уверен что евреи в этом вопросе не далеко ушли от арабов


- А ещё евреи ловят на Пасху христианского младенца, режут его и добавляют его кровь в мацу...  Ты никак не можешь сравнивать, поскольку нравы советских отцов-командиров тебе могут быть относительно известны, а о порядках и нравах в ЦАХАЛ ты даже приближённого понятия не имеешь. Как же ты можешь сравнивать? _Поэтому твоя вера сродни религиозной - она ни на чём не основана._ 



> И еще почему я должен верить еврейскому журналисту Грановскому и его информации и не верить Ильину, именно на его информацию опирался я, на которого Грановский неоднократно ссылается.


- Никто не говорит, что Ильин ошибается/врёт во всём. Это абсурд. Массу фактов он приводит совершенно нормальных и документальных.  Но в ряде случаев - закидоны запредельные.  Зачем он это делает - трудно сказать.  
*Но почему тебе не верить двум российским офицерам - начальнику кафедры воздушно-космической академии (не хер ведь собачий!) и его заму, генерал-майору, профессору?! Это ведь не журналисты. Это высокопрофессиональные офицеры, не одну собаку съевшие на изучении мирового военного опыта, имеющиме доступ ко всей секретной и сов. секретной информации, что хранится в российских военных архивах и библиотеках. И статья вполне свежая.*  
Почему же ты этим людям не веришь?

----------


## Хы

Подводя итог прений возникло несколько вопросов:

1. К какому времени отностятся события, описываемые в статье?
2. Соответственно какие участвовали, на тот период, самолеты у Израиля и у Сирии?
3. Как подсчитывались данные и где взять подтвержденные данные о потерях, как у одной, так и у другой стороны?
4. Как разрекламировать образ жизни в Израиле и уязвить советский и российский строй?
5. Как не уронить лицо России в глазах Израиля?

Попробую по порядку:
1. Действительно не указаны даты, но отмечается, что Египет переметнулся к штатам. Наверное этот момент можно найти в истории. Кроме того, станция была в наземном исполнении и направлена в Сирию до начала серийного производства Ми-8смв (а не Ми-8СМБ - У "ЖУКИ-ПУКИ"). Установлена была на одной из вершин Голландских высот, опять же всем известно, когда к Израилю перешли Голландские высоты.
2. По моему нужно рассматривать 1973 ... 1974 годы. У меня пока таких данных нет, но смотрим ссылки много уважаемого голоса народа израилева (пардон) ЖУКИ-ПУКИ: за указанный период израильской стороной сбито - 6 ЛА, в то же время сирийской стороной - 60. Естественно - не 1000. Но 10:1 это уже показатель!
3. И мне не понятно почему идет сравнение воздушных боев МиГ-23 с F-16? Наверное надо сравнивать количество выполненных боевых задач с количеством потерь. Но не настаиваю.

4 и 5. Уважаемые и многоуважаемые: считаю, что когда слишком много говорится о том, что где-то лучше, чем у других, то нужно задуматься над этим. Любая активная самореклама является поводом для сомнений по поводу рекламируемого.

После того, как у одного еврея, уехавшего на историческую родину спросили хорошо ли там, он ответил вопросом на вопрос: "Представляешь когда вокруг тебя одни евреи!?"

С уважением,
Хы ))).

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> ...израильские лётчики должны были или погибнуть, или попасть к арабам в плен. В Израиле погибшим должны быть установлены мемориальные доски, их имена должны быть выбиты золотом на мраморе и занесены во все книги почёта, как героически павших.


"Должны" - это не аргумент, как я вам, дорогой жук, уже пояснил. К тому же, можно предположить, что изрядную долю сбитых лётчиков израильтянам удалось спасти: как показал советский опыт в Афганистане, когда ПСС работает на совесть - большинство сбитых экипажей возвращается на свою территорию в течние нескольких часов максимум. В то, что ПСС у евреев работает неплохо, я охотно готов поверить.




> Ты никак не можешь сравнивать, поскольку нравы советских отцов-командиров тебе могут быть относительно известны, а о порядках и нравах в ЦАХАЛ ты даже приближённого понятия не имеешь. Как же ты можешь сравнивать?


Жук, а вы что, успели послужить в ЦАХАЛе ;)? Сдаётся мне, что нет, и нравы в оном вам известны только из СМИ и разговоров на кухне. У вас точно такой же опыт советского офицера (если не врёте, конечно), и ничуть не более.

----------


## juky-puky

> Подводя итог прений возникло несколько вопросов:
> 1. К какому времени относятся события, описываемые в статье?


- Вы писали в начале темы:
"Наверное многие из форумчан и гостей форума читали данную статью. Но мне очень интересно мнение как специалистов, так и просто интересующихся данной тематикой. А вопрос в следующем: 
По результатам арабо-израильского конфликта были сделаны выводы об эффективности как сирийских МиГ-23, израильских F-16, так и средств ПВО обеих сторон. При этом, по заключению специалистов, МиГ-23 был признан эффективнее F-16. Т.е. при сравнении выиграл самолет, имеющий существенно худшие ТТХ."

Самолёт F-16 появился в ВВС Израиля в середине 1980 года.  Участвовал впервые в рейде на иракский ядерный реактор Озирак спустя примерно год, 7 июня 1981 года. Активно участвовал в боевых действиях над долиной Бекаа, наиболее интенсивных в июне 1982 года, где потерь F-16 не было, тогда как МиГ-23 были сбиты десятки.
Какой идиот мог сделать при таком раскладе вывод о "преимуществах" МиГ-23 - понять невозможно, могу гарантированно и ответственно заявить только одно: *это не было командование ВВС СССР тех лет, я как раз тогда в них вовсю служил Советскому Союзу*.  :twisted:  Это какой-то шизданутый журналюга, в личном порядке и то: не в то время, а много-много лет спустя...   :Wink:  



> 2. Соответственно какие участвовали, на тот период, самолеты у Израиля и у Сирии?


- Об это с тех пор исписаны горы бумаги и гигабайты информации в электронном виде. Вкратце - здесь:
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...s.htm#aviation
*ВВС Израиля*: по JCSS
 40 F-15
 75 F-16
 160 F-4E и RF-4E «Фантом»
 180 «Кфир»
 30 «Мираж-3»
 185 штурмовиков А-4 «Скайхок»
*ВВС Сирии*: по JCSS
 50 МиГ-25П/Р
 280 МиГ-21
 160 МиГ-23 и Су-20
 110 Су-7Б и МиГ-17




> 3. Как подсчитывались данные и где взять подтвержденные данные о потерях, как у одной, так и у другой стороны?


- Есть такая штука - фотокинопулемёт, если экипаж возвращется - на плёнке можно очень много всего разглядеть, плюс: снимки экранов РЛС боевого управления - там тоже можно зафиксировать сбитие самолёта. 
Свои потери считать сторонам очень просто: не вернулся самолёт на свой или запасной аэродром - значит потерян.
Чужие потери считают так же по данным разведки - во время войны, а после войны проще - используют все источники.



> 4. Как разрекламировать образ жизни в Израиле и уязвить советский и российский строй?


- Или - наоборот? Традиционным советским способом являлось коронное: "А у вас там негров (это в США, арабов - в Израиле) бьют!"



> 5. Как не уронить лицо России в глазах Израиля?


- Ну, это какой-то абсурд... 
*А вообще лучший способ не уронить лицо - стараться просто не падать мордой в грязь...*



> Попробую по порядку:
> 1. Действительно не указаны даты, но отмечается, что Египет переметнулся к штатам. Наверное этот момент можно найти в истории.


- Это произошло после того, как арабы в очередной раз просрали так неплохо для них начатую Войну Судного дня. Тогда вконец разочарованный Анвар Садат окончательно развернулся ягодицами к СССР, а лицевой частью морды - к Соединённым Штатам. Это конец 1973 - начало 1974 года.



> Кроме того, станция была в наземном исполнении и направлена в Сирию до начала серийного производства Ми-8смв (а не Ми-8СМБ - У "ЖУКИ-ПУКИ").


-СНБ - просто опечатка у автора реферата, откуда я скопировал текст про "Смальту", не берите в голову, это совершенно не принципиально.  И я вообще не понимаю, при чём здесь эта статья, "Смальта" и сравнение МиГ-23 с F-16?!  Ни малейшей связи в разгроме сирийцев в 1982 году на "Смальте" нет. Не говоря уже об участии её в мифическо-идиотическом наделении худшего советского истребителя МиГ-23 некими "преимуществами" над F-16. 
Задача "Смальты" (если склероз не подводит, её название ещё СПС-88) была: находясь на вертолётах, вне дальности поражения "Хоков", оттаскивать на себя выпущенные "Хоками" ЗУР по советским самолётам, находящимся в створе её диаграмм направленности.  Обычно задействоваться должны были два вертолёта, на растояниях примерно 50 км между собой, выполняющие полёты перпендикулярно курсу на батареи "Хок", 2-мя разворотами на 180 градусов, с длиной коробочек примерно 20 км. 
Но мне неизвестно ни единого случая использования вертолётного варианта на Ближнем Востоке.  Про "250 рейдов на территорию Израиля" в 1982 году - это басня.  Во все остальные годы - просто абсурд.  В Войну Судного дня? Хрен его знает - она (Смальта) уже была создана? Но там тоже израильские ВВС очень быстро захватили господство в воздухе и ни о каких "250 рейдах на Израиль" речи быть не могло...



> Установлена была на одной из вершин Голландских высот, опять же всем известно, когда к Израилю перешли Голландские высоты.


- Да вообще-то, в 1967-м...  :) Да и Эль-Кунейтра малость _под_ горой...  :twisted: Интересно, автор статьи географию района хоть чуток изучал перед написанием её?  :) 
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2004.14.12



> 2. По моему нужно рассматривать 1973 ... 1974 годы. У меня пока таких данных нет, но смотрим ссылки много уважаемого голоса народа израилева (пардон) ЖУКИ-ПУКИ: за указанный период израильской стороной сбито - 6 ЛА, в то же время сирийской стороной - 60. Естественно - не 1000. Но 10:1 это уже показатель!


- Вы, почтеннейший, извините, в этом месте что-то безумно несусветное завернули! Победы сирийцев давались одним списком, "от Ромула до наших дней", в силу их малочисленности, туда же были включены и победы в Войне Судного дня (см. на годы):
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_272.shtml
  А вот победы народа израилева в воздухе в той войне выделены в отдельную таблицу,  которую я и не давал (поскольку было не по теме), там в правой колонке только отделите Сирию от Египта и ещё есть малость иракских самолётов, Ирак тогда тоже посуетился примкнуть, на свою жопу:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_268.shtml
А дальнейшие израильские победы, с 1974 года, - отдельно, которые Вы и подсчитали:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_270.shtml



> 3. И мне не понятно почему идет сравнение воздушных боев МиГ-23 с F-16? Наверное надо сравнивать количество выполненных боевых задач с количеством потерь. Но не настаиваю.


- Действительно - чёрт те что! Но ведь это Вы - автор темы...    :Wink:  :D 



> 4 и 5. Уважаемые и многоуважаемые: считаю, что когда слишком много говорится о том, что где-то лучше, чем у других, то нужно задуматься над этим. Любая активная самореклама является поводом для сомнений по поводу рекламируемого.


- Не говорите, товарищ! Действительно, счёт в воздушных боях в битве над долиной Бекаа *86:0* - он такой... нескромный, такой... неприличный,  что о нём как-то и говорить неловко...  :roll:

----------


## Жора

Говорю же: Не спорьте с сумасшедшими! :shock:

----------


## juky-puky

> ...израильские лётчики должны были или погибнуть, или попасть к арабам в плен. В Израиле погибшим должны быть установлены мемориальные доски, их имена должны быть выбиты золотом на мраморе и занесены во все книги почёта, как героически павших.
> 			
> 		
> 
> "Должны" - это не аргумент, как я вам, дорогой жук, уже пояснил. К тому же, можно предположить, что изрядную долю сбитых лётчиков израильтянам удалось спасти: как показал советский опыт в Афганистане, когда ПСС работает на совесть - большинство сбитых экипажей возвращается на свою территорию в течние нескольких часов максимум. В то, что ПСС у евреев работает неплохо, я охотно готов поверить.


- Класс! Значит, были спасены все, с 54-х сбитых израильских самолётов! Уррряааа! Вот только почему два этих уважаемых товарища с Вами никак не согласны и говорят, что ни хрена ни один израильский самолёт в воздушных боях над Бекаа не был сбит?
Петр МОИСЕЕНКО 
полковник, начальник кафедры тактики
и вооружения радиотехнических войск 
Военной академии воздушно-космической обороны, 
кандидат военных наук

Валентин ТАРАСОВ 
генерал-майор, доцент кафедры тактики
и вооружения радиотехнических войск Военной
академии воздушно-космической обороны,
кандидат военных наук, профессор



> Ты никак не можешь сравнивать, поскольку нравы советских отцов-командиров тебе могут быть относительно известны, а о порядках и нравах в ЦАХАЛ ты даже приближённого понятия не имеешь. Как же ты можешь сравнивать?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Жук, а вы что, успели послужить в ЦАХАЛе ;)? Сдаётся мне, что нет, и нравы в оном вам известны только из СМИ и разговоров на кухне. У вас точно такой же опыт советского офицера (если не врёте, конечно), и ничуть не более.


- Разговоров на кухне со многими, кто там служил и служит, и срочную и, периодически, резервистскую службу - несколько недель в году,  ежегодно. 
Мне моего армейского опыта вполне хватает, чтобы задавать те вопросы, по которым я могу составить представление о том, что есть общего и об отличиях, в том числе.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Самолёт F-16 появился в ВВС Израиля в середине 1980 года.


Если верить произраильской книге господина Жирохова - в 1978 году.
75 F-16 были заказаны в США в 1977 году, в 1978 поставки были осуществлены "из наличия" (75 F-16 и 15 F-15), чтобы успокоить Израиль, возмущённый ратификацией конгрессом США плана продажи Египту и С. Аравии F-15 и F-5.




> Вот только почему два этих уважаемых товарища с Вамси никак не согласны и говорят, что ни хрена ни один израильский самолёт в воздушных боях над Бекаа не был сбит?


Важно не то, что говорят, а то, что доказывают. Насчёт "почему" -  причин говорить может быть множество.




> На протежении всего Вашего здесь присутствия, Вы поносили всю советскую пропаганду, называли все сказками , играми , фантастикой, абсурдом и так далее, а теперь когда информация Вам понравилась и была Вами принята за достоверную, они стали уважаемыми товарищами.Забавно и вполне свойственно Вашей новой национальности.


Дык полковник Пётр Моисеенко, вполне возможно, соплеменник Жуки ;). Вот вам одна из мотиваций говорения :).

----------

> 


Ни в коем случае не хотел затрагивать интересы представителей противоборствующих сторон и доказывать чего-либо. Меня интересовало само применение станции помех.
Да я виноват в том что назвал тему таким образом не разобравшись в деталях статьи.
Но если уж начали свою пропагандистскую песню - завершите ее. Судя по соотношению побед 86:0 - как Израиль не занял всю Европу, на худой конец Ближний Восток?

В статье ''МИР ГАЛИЛЕЕ'' - РАЗГРОМ ДЛЯ РТВ http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07 фактически описывается применение средств РЭБ:
_Для создания сложной помеховой обстановки Израилем применялись наземные центры постановки активных шумовых помех мощностью до 1000 Вт (использовавшиеся для подавления средств связи, РЭС управления авиацией и радиолокационных средств зенитных ракетных и радиотехнических войск). 

Израилем использовались специальные самолеты - постановщики помех типа "Боинг-707" "Арава". Из зон барражирования они создавали шумовые и многократные ответно-импульсные помехи в сантиметровом, дециметровом и метровом диапазонах. Спектральная плотность мощности составляла 30-40 Вт/МГц в заградительном и 300-400 Вт/МГц в прицельном режимах. 

Ударная авиация была оснащена передатчиками помех преимущественно сантиметрового диапазона мощностью 200-300 Вт. Эта аппаратура обеспечивала уровни спектральных плотностей мощности 3-5 Вт/МГц в заградительном режиме, 30-50 Вт/МГц в прицельном режиме и до 600 Вт/МГц в импульсе._

Поверьте, если бы и сегодня была создана такая помеховая обстановка против кого либо - то результаты были, ну не такими же но очень близкими к разгрому. И не только на земле, но и в воздухе. В обсуждении Ми-28н/Ка-50 я писал, что *летательные аппараты оснащенные средствами защиты выигрывают у незащищенных в разы.* А тут такое блестящее подтверждение 86:0!!!!! Не захочешь, а сделаешь выводы!!!

*Данная статья скорее подтверждает, что было применение наземного варианта "Смальты" и это применение было очень эффективным. Раз Израиль учел печальный опыт и сделал соответствующие выводы!*

Только что-то ЖУКИ-ПУКИ как заведенный делает упор на открытость информации (слишком часто повторяясь, что вызывает недоумение) а рассказать по данному поводу либо нечего, либо скромно умалчивает )))). Господин ЖУКИ_ПУКИ как не Вам делать замечания по данным конфликтам, находить сведения по Израильской стороне и устранять различные несоответствия ... которые Вы так эффективно находите в наших высказываниях.

Так вот и просветите нас обширными сведениями по применению наземного варианта станции помех "Смальта":
где находилось то ущелье;
какие самолеты были применены;
наконец где могла быть размещена станция;
Если конечно правда - то что Вы утвреждаете об открытости информации в Израиле, то Вы эту информацию наверняка найдете.

Судя по Вашей осведомленности и манере преподносить сведения создается впечатление, что Вы являетесь штатным (нештатным) сотрудником подразделения информационной войны (борьбы, противоборства). Умение говорить правду ... но не всю..., трата огромного количества времени на форум ... Либо Вы живете на дивиденты, либо на пенсии, кстати, а кто Вам платит пенсию как военному пенсионеру??? 

Однако,
Хы.

----------

> Данная статья скорее подтверждает, что было применение наземного варианта "Смальты" и это применение было очень эффективным. Раз Израиль учел печальный опыт и сделал соответствующие выводы!


"А мужики и не знали." Масштабные помехи стали применяться ВВС Израиля еще во время Войны на Истощение.

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Anonymous
> 
> Данная статья скорее подтверждает, что было применение наземного варианта "Смальты" и это применение было очень эффективным. Раз Израиль учел печальный опыт и сделал соответствующие выводы!
> 
> 
> "А мужики и не знали." Масштабные помехи стали применяться ВВС Израиля еще во время Войны на Истощение.


"А мужики" не хотят сказать какими средствами и когда?

----------

> "А мужики" не хотят сказать какими средствами и когда?


Модифицированными С-97 в 1970.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так вот и просветите нас обширными сведениями по применению наземного варианта станции помех "Смальта":
> где находилось то ущелье;
> какие самолеты были применены;
> наконец где могла быть размещена станция;
> Если конечно правда - то что Вы утвреждаете об открытости информации в Израиле, то Вы эту информацию наверняка найдете.
> 
> Судя по Вашей осведомленности и манере преподносить сведения создается впечатление, что Вы являетесь штатным (нештатным) сотрудником подразделения информационной войны (борьбы, противоборства). Умение говорить правду ... но не всю..., трата огромного количества времени на форум ... Либо Вы живете на дивиденты, либо на пенсии, кстати, а кто Вам платит пенсию как военному пенсионеру??? 
> 
> Однако,
> Хы.


- Не могу Вам ответить, почтенный Хы.  Форумская цензура не дозволяеть...  :roll:  Звиняйте...  :cry:

----------


## Kasatka

отвечайте по существу и без оффтопа, на который работает "цензура"

----------


## juky-puky

Я просто обстоятельно ответил на вопросы, которые мне задали господа *Хы* и *Lupus Sapiens*.  
Теперь у Хы нет ответов, а у Lupus'a не осталось и вопросов.  :twisted: Что же мне теперь - вопросы собеседников "фильтровать"? Меня спрашивают - я стараюсь, по возможности,  доходчиво отвечать. :roll:
Иначе вместо живого общения будет милицейский протокол...
Непонятно, что в моих ответах кого-то возмутило/напугало. Ничего крамольного я не сказал.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> 1. Действительно не указаны даты, но отмечается, что Египет переметнулся к штатам. Наверное этот момент можно найти в истории.


Смотрим:
"Быстро изготовили и проверили две установки: одну направили в Египет, в район Каира, другую - в район действий смешанного арабского контингента. Но египетский лидер Анвар Садат к этому времени надумал сменить свою политическую ориентацию, начал заигрывать с США, и та установка, которая ушла в Каир, в деле практически не побывала и потребовалось немало усилий, чтобы вернуть ее обратно." 
Египет переметнулся к штатам после войны 73 года, а советских советников Садат выслал годом ранее, в 72-м. Допустим, тем не менее, что Садат допустил размещение станции помех после 72 года - как тогда понимать размещение второй станции в районе действий смешанного арабского контингента ? Далее по тескту упоминается Эль Кунейтра из чего становится понятно, что имеется в виду стык границ Сирии, Ливана и Израиля следовательно речь тут может идти только об одном смешанном контингенте - так называемом контигенте межарабских сил (а проще говоря сирийских войск)по поддержанию мира  в Ливане. Но дело то в том что этот котингент разместился в Ливане только в 1976-м году. То есть изготовили и проверили установки быстро, а направлять их по назначению пришлось с разницей в несколько лет - и то что "к этому времени" Садат передумал уже не получается. Еще далее по тексту происходит развертывание станции в некой непонятной точке (см. ниже) при чем у меня сложилось полное впечаление что действие происходит накануне войны:
"Вторая установка оказалась в долине Бекаа", "Автомобиль с помеховой аппаратурой загнали на одну из высот",  "Первый блин получился, как и полагается, комом. После включения помехи пущенная комплексом "Хок" ракета сошла с намеченной траектории"...
Что это за война можно только догадываться, но судя по немногословному описанию - "операция длилась считанные дни" это по всей видимости таки война 82 года - вторжение Израиля в Ливан с последующим столкновением с сирийцами. В этом случае отправка второй станции Смальта на Ближний Восток заняла практически 10 лет, а Садат до этого вообще не дожил - в 81-м его застрелили. 
Это что касается неувязок по времени. Теперь что касается места. 

Ладно то что первую станцию станцию помех разместили "в районе Каира" откуда до ближайшей батареи "Хок" километров 150, а то и поболе. Второе место еще интересней:

"Вторая установка оказалась в долине Бекаа. У поселка Эль-Кунейтра - в горной цепи прореха, вход в долину. Лучший путь в долину для самолетов, задумавших пройти в расположение противника на малой высоте. Тут, конечно, поставлен ЗРК "Хок", охраняющий эту уязвимую точку. Километрах в тридцати еще один такой же комплекс. Шансов пройти это горло в долину практически никаких. Арабские эскадрильи (впрочем, это экипажи арабские, а самолеты наши, советского производства) расстреливались, как на полигоне. Лететь в это горло означало лететь на смерть"

сама Эль Кунейтра расположена на границе с Израилем к югу от границы с Ливаном на равнине. "Горная цепь" расположена севернее и северо-западнее, а южная часть Ливанской долины еще севернее. Строго на север от Кунейтры сплошная гряда высоких гор и никакой прорехи на пути в ливанскую долину там нет, скорее наоборот. Повернуть западнее чтобы зайти с тыла наступающим войскам? Можно конечно, но во-первых там ведь не только "Хоки" могли быть, но и войсковая ПВО (Вулканы и ПЗРК), а во вторых и в главных - это значило бы пролететь над израильской территорией т.е. окончательно похоронить договор о размежевании и вступить в полномасштабную войну с Израилем с переносом огня на собственную территорию. 
Кроме этого - в ливанскую долину есть прекраснуй доступ и с других направлений, в особенности с севера из-за спины собственных войск. В этой связи понять зачем сирийцам нужно было ломится как лемингам именно там где их поджидали всевозможные траблы невозможно. Как мог второй комплекс "Хок" (что это за единица вообще такая ?) стоять в 30-ти километрах от первого  так же не ясно  - куда ни посмотри - либо получается в сторону от заветной Долины, либо там где стояли собственно сирийские войска, по крайней мере на момент начала военный действий. Когда и где были "как на полигоне" расстреляны "арабские эскадрильи" ? Грановский пишет, что ЗРК "Хок" сбил точнее повредил 1 (один) МиГ-25П в конце августа 82, гораздо позднее чем закончились боевые действия !

И наконец последнее:
"А вот встречные полеты израильских самолетов по тому же коридору не получались: их встречали ракеты нового маловысотного ракетного комплекса (нашего, конечно), недавно поставленного на линии огня. Он работал при отсутствии организованных помех, и у него все получалось на славу. Всего было сбито около сотни "Фантомов" (кажется, израильская сторона такие высокие потери не подтверждает до настоящего времени)."
Евреям-то зачем и куда было летать по этом непонятному "коридору" если весь Юг и Запад Ливана включительно был для них открыт?




> Установлена была на одной из вершин Голландских высот, опять же всем известно, когда к Израилю перешли Голландские высоты.


Нет такого явления в природе как вершины Голландских высот. ГолаНские высоты это плато в основном ровное как стол.




> По моему нужно рассматривать 1973 ... 1974 годы


А при чем здесь тогда бои МиГ-23 и F-16 ? 




> И мне не понятно почему идет сравнение воздушных боев МиГ-23 с F-16?


Противником МиГ-23 "по предназначению" был F-15 - вот с ним и надо сравнивать кому охота. 

Брат Гримм.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Не знаю как с F-16,но: 
"...рассказывает участник тех событий генерал-майор авиации А.С. Бежевец,...воздушные бои позволили сравнить F-5E с самым маневренным отечественным истребителем МиГ-23МЛ. В этих боях "американец" показал свое полное превосходство над "МиГом". Достаточно сказать, что, взлетев одновременно с F-5E, МиГ-23МЛ быстрее вырабатывал горючее и вынужден был производить посадку для заправки топливом. "Американец" же все это время барражировал в зоне, поджидая свою "жертву" для повторного боя"

Из книги "Американцы" в России.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> воздушные бои позволили сравнить F-5E с самым маневренным отечественным истребителем МиГ-23МЛ


 :shock: F-5E ?

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Здесь подробнее: http://www.testpilot.ru/review/runwa.../volga_xvi.htm

----------

> "американец" показал свое полное превосходство над "МиГом".


Бред сивой кобылы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от Евгений (ZQi)
> 
> "американец" показал свое полное превосходство над "МиГом".
> 
> 
> Бред сивой кобылы.


* Зря всё-таки отменили обязательную регистрацию, господа администраторы.*   Сейчас абсолютно никто "не отвечает за базар" - каждый несёт всё, что вздумает его левая нога, даже не читая ссылок, даже не давая себе труд что-то обдумать...  :evil:

----------


## Nazar

C отменой регистрации согласен и давно об этом говорю, а вот это 


> "...рассказывает участник тех событий генерал-майор авиации А.С. Бежевец,...воздушные бои позволили сравнить F-5E с самым маневренным отечественным истребителем МиГ-23МЛ. В этих боях "американец" показал свое полное превосходство над "МиГом". Достаточно сказать, что, взлетев одновременно с F-5E, МиГ-23МЛ быстрее вырабатывал горючее и вынужден был производить посадку для заправки топливом. "Американец" же все это время барражировал в зоне, поджидая свою "жертву" для повторного боя"


Бред , причем бред человека, близко не имеющего отногшения к авиации

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

> Бред , причем бред человека, близко не имеющего отногшения к авиации


Я непосредственного отношения к авиации не имею, но..
"Бежевец Александр Саввич — советский лётчик-испытатель, заслуженный лётчик-испытатель СССР, генерал-майор авиации , Герой Советского Союза." Или и это бред?

----------


## juky-puky

> C отменой регистрации согласен и давно об этом говорю, а вот это 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"...рассказывает участник тех событий генерал-майор авиации А.С. Бежевец,...воздушные бои позволили сравнить F-5E с самым маневренным отечественным истребителем МиГ-23МЛ. В этих боях "американец" показал свое полное превосходство над "МиГом". Достаточно сказать, что, взлетев одновременно с F-5E, МиГ-23МЛ быстрее вырабатывал горючее и вынужден был производить посадку для заправки топливом. "Американец" же все это время барражировал в зоне, поджидая свою "жертву" для повторного боя" 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Бред , причем бред человека, близко не имеющего отногшения к авиации


На предыдущей странице был ещё один "бредящий": заслуженный лётчик-испытатель полковник Кондауров В.Н., Герой Советского Союза, не прочитал, что ли?  :? 
http://www.testpilot.ru/review/runwa.../volga_xvi.htm

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Назар, насчёт топлива - точно вряд ли бред... смотрите сами:

МиГ-23МЛ:
3700 топлива
2360 - перегоночная дальность (без ПТБ)

Ф-5Е:
2563 топлива
1083х2=2166 - перегоночная дальность (без ПТБ)

Ну, в принципе, экономичность движков никогда не была нашей сильной стороной, да и 23МЛ практически ровно в два раза тяжелее Ф-5Е (10.2 тонны против 4.3 тонн - пустой вес).

----------


## juky-puky

Две версии одних и тех же событий, почувствуйте разницу:

http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...2001.2.0102_02
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...2002.5.0205_11
..................................................  .......................................
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.28.07
http://www.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.29.10

В дополнение, для любителей прикладной математики:
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...848/losses.htm

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> В дополнение, для любителей прикладной математики:
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...848/losses.htm


"source: Air Forces Monthly October 1999, "Suez Combat" by Shlomo Aloni". 

Опять какой-то Шломо... кто такой? Нешто автор с международно признанным авторитетом ;)? И где здесь прикладная математика? Арабские потери не расписаны НИКАК, только цифры проставлены. Так от балды любой побед нарисует, сколько надо.

Далее, по первой группе ссылок - видно, кто автор. Род занятий, звание, должность. А вот по второй - имя, фамилия, больше ничего не указано. Ху из Толя Сергиевский?

----------


## juky-puky

> В дополнение, для любителей прикладной математики:
> http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaver...848/losses.htm
> 
> 
> "source: Air Forces Monthly October 1999, "Suez Combat" by Shlomo Aloni". 
> Опять какой-то Шломо... кто такой? Нешто автор с международно признанным авторитетом ;)?


- И тут же вспоминается Адольф Шикльгрубер и его незабвенная "неарийская физика"...  :roll: Благодаря именно его стараниям США создали атомную бомбу к 1945 году...   :lol: 



> И где здесь прикладная математика? Арабские потери не расписаны НИКАК, только цифры проставлены. Так от балды любой побед нарисует, сколько надо.


- Я не одну ссылку дал, а пять. Вот в 3-ей и 4-ой есть "арабские данные".  Степень нелепости этих данных иногда кажется запредельной даже самим арабам. Почитай.  
Возьми, да и сопоставь цифирки.
Вот тебе и будет прикладная математика...

----------

> Назар, насчёт топлива - точно вряд ли бред... смотрите сами:
> 
> МиГ-23МЛ:
> 3700 топлива
> 2360 - перегоночная дальность (без ПТБ)
> 
> Ф-5Е:
> 2563 топлива
> 1083х2=2166 - перегоночная дальность (без ПТБ)
> ...


Т.е. МиГ весит больше на 10.2-4.3=5.9 (тонн), больше, чем в 2 раза; на 2360 км перегоночной дальности потребляет 3700 (Кг? Л?) топлива.
Ф-5 На 2166 км, соответствено - 2563.
Или я ничего не понимаю в арифметике, или по топливной эффективности Ф-5 заметно проигрывает.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Пааардон. Перегоночная дальность для МиГа дана с ПТБ, конечно. Без ПТБ она у него 1450 км. А вот у F-5E она без ПТБ 2166. Хотя там сам чёрт ногу сломит, неясно написано  :shock: . Данные по "Уголку неба". Но это в качестве поправки, неважно даже, 1450 или 2360 (просто если первое - то совсем фигово :( ). Даже если взять 2360 как дальность для МиГа без ПТБ, то вот что вырисовывается.

Топливная эффективность ни при чём - речь о том, почему F-5 мог себе позволить оставаться в зоне, пока МиГ дозаправлялся, если верить воспоминаниям Кондаурова. Топлива у МиГа больше на 45%, а летает он с этим топливом всего на 9% дальше, чем Ф-5Е.  Вот и вся арифметика. Если уж в крейсерском режиме МиГ получается прожорливее, то в маневренных боях, о которых сказано в воспоминаниях, он вполне мог вырабатывать свой запас гораздо быстрее, чем американец.

----------

Вы, опять же, забыли такой пустяк, что МиГ тяжелее больше, чем в два раза.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

А вот это уже исключительно проблемы МиГа. Вы, опять же, забыли про предмет дискуссии ;). Ещё бы, такой массой в ближним бою ворочать - никакого топлива не хватит.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Действительно, ттх ранних модификаций МиГ-23, а также его управляемость и маневренность были несопоставимы с показателями F-16. Однако МиГ-23 МЛД (читайте книгу Б.Орлова) по совокупности таких качеств, как разгонные характеристики, скорость у земли, скороподъемность в сочетании со значительно улучшенной маневренностью уже легко конкурировал с тогдашними вариантами "Эфа"-16го, и даже на многих режимах его превосходил. Да и сравнивать боевые характеристики самолетов просто по ТТХ некорректно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Действительно, ттх ранних модификаций МиГ-23, а также его управляемость и маневренность были несопоставимы с показателями F-16. Однако МиГ-23 МЛД (читайте книгу Б.Орлова) по совокупности таких качеств, как разгонные характеристики, скорость у земли, скороподъемность в сочетании со значительно улучшенной маневренностью уже легко конкурировал с тогдашними вариантами "Эфа"-16го, и даже на многих режимах его превосходил. Да и сравнивать боевые характеристики самолетов просто по ТТХ некорректно.


- В Ирак МИГ-23МЛД уже поставляли. Так что в войне 1991 года, он должен был развернуться во всю свою боевую мощь и всех покрошить?   :Wink:

----------

> - В Ирак МИГ-23МЛД уже поставляли. Так что в войне 1991 года, он должен был развернуться во всю свою боевую мощь и всех покрошить?


Не МЛД, а МЛ. Разница принциниальная.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[quote="juky-puky
- В Ирак МИГ-23МЛД уже поставляли. Так что в войне 1991 года, он должен был развернуться во всю свою боевую мощь и всех покрошить?   :Wink: [/quote]
Ого!
В соседних ветках вы очень подчеркивали  важность средств РЭБ, ДРЛО и прочего в этом ключе. Правильно подчеркивали, ИМХО.  :Wink:  

Так на этот вопрос вы сами ответите или вы скромно шутите так?  :roll:

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - В Ирак МИГ-23МЛД уже поставляли. Так что в войне 1991 года, он должен был развернуться во всю свою боевую мощь и всех покрошить?  
> 
> 
> Не МЛД, а МЛ. Разница принциниальная.


- А не может быть "принципиальной разницы" между двумя модификациями одного и того же самолёта. она может быть либо "некоторой", либо "несущественной".

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - В Ирак МИГ-23МЛД уже поставляли. Так что в войне 1991 года, он должен был развернуться во всю свою боевую мощь и всех покрошить?  
> 
> 
> Ого!
> В соседних ветках вы очень подчеркивали  важность средств РЭБ, ДРЛО и прочего в этом ключе. Правильно подчеркивали, ИМХО.  
> 
> Так на этот вопрос вы сами ответите или вы скромно шутите так?  :roll:


- Сам отвечу: при некотором улучшении его лётных характеристик, БРЛС его была абсолютно ни к чёрту. Поэтому в условиях РЭБ он мог воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям США был не в состоянии.

----------

> - А не может быть "принципиальной разницы" между двумя модификациями одного и того же самолёта. она может быть либо "некоторой", либо "несущественной".


Разница была очень значительной, как в плане ЛТХ, так и в плане БРЭО. Но я согласен, это не обязательно принципиальная разница.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Сам отвечу: при некотором улучшении его лётных характеристик, БРЛС его была абсолютно ни к чёрту. Поэтому в условиях РЭБ он мог воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям США был не в состоянии.


1.Точно по характеристикам РЛС МЛД не скажу, скажу только что летчики, на нем летавшие, были очень высокого мнения о машине.
причем оценивали МЛД однозначно выше, чем даже МиГ-29 (9-12).
В том числе и БРЛС. Если не ошибаюсь Сапфир-23(какой то модификации).
Улучшение летных же характеристик было значительным, опять же со слов людей, на них летавших.
Кстати во время массового перевооружения ЗГВ на 29е(9-13) один полк на 23МЛД оставили, почти до самого вывода. Косвенный факт.
2. ИМХО: слабые, как вы говорите, характеристики БРЛС могут еще компенсироваться управлением с земли, в ВВС СССР на "земле" много завязано было, в том числе и управление. Не всегда это есть гуд, что косвенно подтвердилось во время арабо-израильских конфликтов. В том числе и слабая помехозащищенность каналов управления.
3. В условиях сильного РЭБ много самолетов могут воевать не в ПМУ, на дальних дистанциях и пр.? Гипотетически: СССР напал на Иран в 1991 году в связи с подозрением о подпольном производстве пива "Жигулевское" и подрыве национальной экономики=)). Навалился всей мощью, так сказать. 
Далее ИМХО, разубедите плз: при таком раскладе Томкет/Фантом/Хорнет(ну мы ж гипотетически..) могли воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям СССР были не в состоянии.
=))

----------

> 1.Точно по характеристикам РЛС МЛД не скажу, скажу только что летчики, на нем летавшие, были очень высокого мнения о машине.
> причем оценивали МЛД однозначно выше, чем даже МиГ-29 (9-12).
> В том числе и БРЛС. Если не ошибаюсь Сапфир-23(какой то модификации).
> Улучшение летных же характеристик было значительным, опять же со слов людей, на них летавших.
> Кстати во время массового перевооружения ЗГВ на 29е(9-13) один полк на 23МЛД оставили, почти до самого вывода. Косвенный факт.
> 2. ИМХО: слабые, как вы говорите, характеристики БРЛС могут еще компенсироваться управлением с земли, в ВВС СССР на "земле" много завязано было, в том числе и управление. Не всегда это есть гуд, что косвенно подтвердилось во время арабо-израильских конфликтов. В том числе и слабая помехозащищенность каналов управления.
> 3. В условиях сильного РЭБ много самолетов могут воевать не в ПМУ, на дальних дистанциях и пр.? Гипотетически: СССР напал на Иран в 1991 году в связи с подозрением о подпольном производстве пива "Жигулевское" и подрыве национальной экономики=)). Навалился всей мощью, так сказать. 
> Далее ИМХО, разубедите плз: при таком раскладе Томкет/Фантом/Хорнет(ну мы ж гипотетически..) могли воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям СССР были не в состоянии.
> =))


1. Абсолютно верно, но 9.12 был недоделанный, а БРЛС на нем вообще была очень посредственная. ЛТХ же МЛД наконец вышли на уровень, который предполагалось достичь на первой модификации. Эти ЛТХ позволяли МиГ-23МЛД на равных воевать с F-16A и первыми МиГ-29, особенно если на них летали хорошие летчики, которых в Марах было очень много.
2. Управление с земли, если нет системы передачи данных - пустая трата времени. Пилотам сверхзвуковых самолетов общей информации о противнике недостаточно.
3. Самолеты с современными мощными радарами (например APG-63 самолета F-15C)могут применять ракеты средней дальности в условиях сложной помеховой обстановки. Обобщенно, все американские радары начала 90-ых обладали более высокой помехозащищщенностью чем их советские аналоги, в силу более высокого уровня технологии и целенаправленной работы в этом направлении.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Кстати голландские пилоты, из ЮАРовской орагнизации Эксклюзив ОУТКОМС(точно не помню ее название, оказывает услуги в военной сфере различным мелким правительствам и крупным корпорациям) были впечатлены ЛТХ МиГ-23МЛД. 
Почти дословно по памяти: Будучи пилотом Нидерландских ВВС, я думал что летаю на лучших в мире самолетах(Ф-16), сев в кабину МиГ-23 я понял что это не так.
Мнение о БРЛС голландскому  пилоту составить не удалось, так как ангольцы использовали ее в качестве балласта.
Так же была отмечена продорливость двигателя.

По электронным мулькам согласен с Гостем(кстати, может сменим статус  :Wink:  ), США явно продвинулись с середины 70х в этом направлении больше, чем СССР.
Но в общем контексте противостояния двух военных машин(без ЯО) государств это отставание не выглядело фатальным.

за сейчас я лучше промолчу.... :(

----------


## juky-puky

> Далее ИМХО, разубедите плз: при таком раскладе Томкет/Фантом/Хорнет(ну мы ж гипотетически..) могли воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям СССР были не в состоянии.
> =))


- Разумеется, нет.  F-14 и F-18 могли воевать ночью, в СМУ, на средних и больших дальностях.  Какую Вы предполагаете модификацию Фантома,  я не знаю, уточните.

----------


## juky-puky

> По электронным мулькам США явно продвинулись с середины 70х в этом направлении больше, чем СССР.
> *Но в общем контексте противостояния двух военных машин (без ЯО) государств это отставание не выглядело фатальным.*


- Но на основании чего Вы делаете столь неожиданный вывод, если электронные мульки, с помощью которых войны последних двух десятилетий ХХ века как раз и выигрывались, были у США намного лучше, чем у СССР? Это нелогично.

----------

Декларируемое "отставание" заключалось в слабости элементной базы, что с лихвой компенсировалось изощрённым софтом. При худших массогабаритных характеристиках те же, например, советские БРЛС лучше видят цель на фоне земли/гор и.т.д. Поищите в сети сообщения о совместных американо-индийских учениях, там всё это есть.

----------


## Nazar

> А не может быть "принципиальной разницы" между двумя модификациями одного и того же самолёта. она может быть либо "некоторой", либо "несущественной".


Юки , Вы как человек имеющий ( когда-то) отношение к авиации, сейчас то поняли, что ерунду сказали?Вам сколько примеров привести из авиации прошлых лет и нынешних?

----------


## juky-puky

> Декларируемое "отставание" заключалось в слабости элементной базы, что с лихвой компенсировалось изощрённым софтом. При худших массогабаритных характеристиках те же, например, советские БРЛС лучше видят цель на фоне земли/гор и.т.д.


- *Это - сказка, про изщрённый софт на убогом харде.  :roll: И уж тем более - там, где хард вообще отсутствовал напрочь...*  :twisted: Сравнивать компьютерное обеспечение F-22 или F-35 c оным на Су-30МКИ просто смешно.
А с индусами - там слишком много было исходных ограничений наложенных на американскую сторону. Там не было драки сторон, поставленых в одинаковые условия, неужели не прочли? Начиная с того, что американцы воевали в численном соотношении *1:3*!
Туманная история...

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  А не может быть "принципиальной разницы" между двумя модификациями одного и того же самолёта. она может быть либо "некоторой", либо "несущественной".
> 
> 
> Юки , Вы как человек имеющий ( когда-то) отношение к авиации, сейчас то поняли, что ерунду сказали? Вам сколько примеров привести из авиации прошлых лет и нынешних?


- Никакой ерунды. Ты много можешь привести примеров на базе советской/российской авиатехники? Я именно её имел ввиду, а не американцев. 
У американцев принципы были совсем другие в этом плане, _у них модернизация была приоритетным направлениеми осуществлялась постоянно_, тогда как в СССР приоритетным был выпуск новых и новых номенклатур изделий.  Потому, что именно за выпуск новых изделий в СССР давали новые звания, штаны с лампасами, премии, дачи и пр. А за модернизацию - гулькин хрен.  :( 
В России на этот счёт "репу чесать" стали уже только совсем в недавние годы, прежде всего, чтобы деньжат заработать на модрнизациях бывшей советской техники для папуасов по всему миру.  Даже сейчас Су-30, например, ведь не считается модернизицей Су-27, тем более - Су-35. *Говориться, что это принципиально новые самолёты...*  :Wink:   :lol: 

Вот у американцев с 1956 года по 2006 года выпускается, постепенно эволюционируя, всё Сайдвиндер, да Сайдвиндер!  :) Хотя последняя модификация от первой отличается как небо - от земли. А в СССР/России за тот же срок сменилась чёртова уйма разнообразных номенклатур ракет с ТГС...
http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-9.html
Тот же F-16, например:
http://home.att.net/~jbaugher4/f16.html

----------


## игорь

OFF
во чего нашел
http://jedi.net.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=14111
 :shock: 
ну Юкки ты даешь :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## juky-puky

> OFF
> во чего нашел
> http://jedi.net.ru/viewtopic.php?pid=14111
>  :shock: 
> ну Юкки ты даешь :D  :D  :D  :D


- Так це ж зовсим другий хлопчик! 
Он - *Juki Puki*, а я-то - совсем наоборот:  *juky-puky*!  :D 
Я тебе сейчас _Игорей_ из сети пять сотен натаскаю...   :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - Никакой ерунды. Ты много можешь привести примеров на базе советской/российской авиатехники? Я именно её имел ввиду, а не американцев.


Смотря что брать за критерий "принципиальной разницы", если ЛТХ, то примеров меньше , но есть , тот-же Миг-21Ф и Миг-21МФ, а если брать за этот критерий состав целевого оборудования и спектр выполняемых задач, то те-же Су-24 (3 серии) и Су-24МР -принципиально разные машины.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Товарищи! Предлагаю проголосовать!
Кто за то, чтобы составить коллективную петицию к модераторам с просьбой в принудительном порядке изменить ник дорогого Жука на "Почётный Костромской Джедай" :)))?

----------


## juky-puky

> Товарищи! Предлагаю проголосовать!
> Кто за то, чтобы составить коллективную петицию к модераторам с просьбой в принудительном порядке изменить ник дорогого Жука на "Почётный Костромской Джедай" :)))?


- Только если ты изменишь свой на "Микки Маус"!  :twisted:

----------


## Хы

Прошу прощения за долгое отсутствие - не было времени (((. 




> Сообщение от Петр Берестовой
> 
> Далее ИМХО, разубедите плз: при таком раскладе Томкет/Фантом/Хорнет(ну мы ж гипотетически..) могли воевать только визуально, днём, в ПМУ,  на малых дистанциях. И оказать какого-то реального противодействия истребителям СССР были не в состоянии.
> =))
> 
> 
> - Разумеется, нет.  F-14 и F-18 могли воевать ночью, в СМУ, на средних и больших дальностях.  Какую Вы предполагаете модификацию Фантома,  я не знаю, уточните.


Жуки, я был о Вас более высокого мнения! 
В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА. Далее, бой на ближних дистанциях, вступают в игру мастерство, боевой дух и более совершенное радиоэлектронное оборудование и системы вооружения. 

Если противодействие одностороннее, то выигрывает сторона со средствами противодействия. Выигрыш составляет разы или как Вы показали – десятки раз (86:0). 

А то, что Вы говорите – чистой воды пропаганда американской (заметьте - не Израильской) техники ))) по Вашим словам. 

С уважением, 
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Прошу прощения за долгое отсутствие - не было времени (((. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> ...


- И я, к величайшему сожалению, не могу побаловать Вас комплиментом!   :twisted: 



> В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА.


- И, по пунктам, доказательства этого, как бы это помягче... несерьёзного тезиса, - потому что:
1. ..........................
2. ..........................
3. ..........................
* Доказать это тезис надо, голубчик.*




> Далее, бой на ближних дистанциях, вступают в игру мастерство, боевой дух и более совершенное радиоэлектронное оборудование и системы вооружения.


- Сначала Вы обязательно расскажите, почему Вы на дальних и сверхдальних дистанциях выкинули на помойку _"более совершенное радиоэлектронное оборудование"_?! А потом будем говорить про ближний бой...



> Если противодействие одностороннее, то выигрывает сторона со средствами противодействия. Выигрыш составляет разы или как Вы показали – десятки раз (86:0).


- Да, конечно. 



> А то, что Вы говорите – чистой воды пропаганда американской (заметьте - не Израильской) техники ))) по Вашим словам.


- Будьте любезны доказать, что при взаимном противодействии (надо полагать, Вы имеете ввиду средства РЭБ) дальнее обнаружение и применение УРВВ большой дальности исключены? (Можете "заложить", где Вам такое преподали или сообщили по секрету - без имён, явок, паролей.  :twisted: ).

----------


## Хы

[quote="juky-puky"]



> В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА
> - И, по пунктам, доказательства этого, как бы это помягче... несерьёзного тезиса, - потому что * Доказать это тезис надо, голубчик.*:


1. При условии когда нет информационной поддержки воздействие на БРЛС приводит к существенному снижению дальности обнаружения цели на порядок. Приблизительно до 10 - 15 км.
2. Даже если произведен захват цели на дальностях превышающих 10 - 15 км. это не факт что будет разрешен пуск управляемых ракет, если будет разрешен пуск УР - не факт, что они попадут в цель, т.к. не обязательно прикрывать цель от БРЛС, достаточно внести ошибку наведения, превышающую радиус поражения цели.
3. Данным азам обучали во всех военных школах бывшего СССР, если вы в них получили обширные военные знания, дарагой! И Ваши сомнения скорее попытка демагогии, чем конструктивный спор.




> - Сначала Вы обязательно расскажите, почему Вы на дальних и сверхдальних дистанциях выкинули на помойку _"более совершенное радиоэлектронное оборудование"_?! А потом будем говорить про ближний бой...


Э Жуки, про сверхдальний Вы загнули ... Или такой термин принят в Израильской армии? Просветите пожалуйста ))).
Более совершенное или менее - абсолютно без разницы, ограничения по габаритам и весу оборудования не позволяют реализовать существенную помехозащищеность БРЛС.

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Хы
> 
> ...


- Милейший Хы, Вы писали только что: _"В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА."_ Но с чего  взято, что в условиях двустороннего противодействия вдруг у обеих сторон куда-то исчезает информационная поддержка?!  *Для этого сторонам надо подавить средства обнаружения друг друг с одинаковой эффективностью.*  Но на примере то же Сирии, где инфрмационное обеспечение разворачивали корифеи советских радиотехнических войск, выяснилось, что взаимное подавление даже с участием таких супер-гипер-вундервафелей, как "Смальта" (не имеющая аналогов даже в Новой Гвинее!)  не приводит к симметричному противостоянию оставшихся родов авиации.  Ассиметрия сохраняется. Почему-то.  Одна сторона продолжает видеть несколько дальше и полнее другой.  :roll: 
Далее: вот эти Ваши "10-15 км", что остаётся на собственные БРЛС - кто Вам сказал, что работа советских и американских групповых и интивидуальных средств РЭБ приводила к одинаковым результатам уменьшения Д обнаружения у БРЛС противодействующих сторон? Это мягко говоря, неправда. Там симметрией и близко не пахло!



> 2. Даже если произведен захват цели на дальностях превышающих 10 - 15 км. это не факт что будет разрешен пуск управляемых ракет, если будет разрешен пуск УР - не факт, что они попадут в цель, т.к. не обязательно прикрывать цель от БРЛС, достаточно внести ошибку наведения, превышающую радиус поражения цели.


- Ну, 100-процентную гарантию даёт только швейцарский банк, все остальные вероятности зависят от целого ряда факторов, которые опять же были несимметричными у авионики истребителей и ракет "воздух-воздух" - это и дальность обнаружения в условиях помех (помехозащищённость БРЛС), это и вероятность поражения УРВВ (скорее всего, Вы просто не представляете, насколько они различались у противоборствующих сторон) и помехозащищённость самих ГСН ракет. А в последнее время вышёл тут ещё такой противный фактор, который вообще всю симметрию псу под ховст пустил - та самая стелсовость, малозаметность + новые технологии обнаружения целей у F-22 и F-35.



> 3. Данным азам обучали во всех военных школах бывшего СССР, если вы в них получили обширные военные знания, дарагой! И Ваши сомнения скорее попытка демагогии, чем конструктивный спор.


- Одно из двух: либо Вы вышеописанные вещи изучали по учебникам, написанным ещё до вьетнамской войны, либо эти дисциплины в Вашей бурсе были не основными, не профилирующими, второстепенными и Вы просто _знакомились_ с ними, особо глубоко в них не вникая...   :Wink:  



> - Сначала Вы обязательно расскажите, почему Вы на дальних и сверхдальних дистанциях выкинули на помойку _"более совершенное радиоэлектронное оборудование"_?! А потом будем говорить про ближний бой...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Э Жуки, про сверхдальний Вы загнули ... Или такой термин принят в Израильской армии? Просветите пожалуйста ))).


- Ну, отчего же в израильской (кто меня к ней допустит, чудак?) - у F-22 есть возможность определять координаты излучающей цели с расстояния более 460 км - БРЛС истребителя, постановщика групповых РЭБ или самолёта ДРЛОУ. Это как - дальняя дистанция или сверхдальняя?    :Wink:  



> Более совершенное или менее - абсолютно без разницы, ограничения по габаритам и весу оборудования не позволяют реализовать существенную помехозащищеность БРЛС.


- Кто Вам такого наговорил?? Это из серии "о невозможности летания аппаратов тяжелее воздуха".  :lol: 
Вы, вероятно, совершенно не имеете представления о помехозащищённости той же APG-77...

----------


## Хы

> - Милейший Хы, Вы писали только что: _"В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА."_ Но с чего  взято, что в условиях двустороннего противодействия вдруг у обеих сторон куда-то исчезает информационная поддержка?!.


Ту да же куда и обнаружение БРЛС



> Но на примере то же Сирии, где инфрмационное обеспечение разворачивали корифеи советских радиотехнических войск, выяснилось, что взаимное подавление даже с участием таких супер-гипер-вундервафелей, как "Смальта" (не имеющая аналогов даже в Новой Гвинее!)  не приводит к симметричному противостоянию оставшихся родов авиации.  Ассиметрия сохраняется. Почему-то.  Одна сторона продолжает видеть несколько дальше и полнее другой.  :roll: .


Вы Дарагой, для кого пишете, для детей которые Вам поверят прочитав это или все-таки для собеседников? Дарагой, если в данном вопросе не соображаете, то не надо громких высказываний. "Смальта" - не давит информационную составляющую. Со стороны Сириии в принципе не было ни единого случая применения какого-либо организованного противодействия. "Смальта" выступала только в одном эпизоде. И выступила весьма успешно! (О чем Вы скромно молчите! Ну да правда она горька, Однако!)



> Далее: вот эти Ваши "10-15 км", что остаётся на собственные БРЛС - кто Вам сказал, что работа советских и американских групповых и интивидуальных средств РЭБ приводила к одинаковым результатам уменьшения Д обнаружения у БРЛС противодействующих сторон? ...


Читай выше.



> А в последнее время вышёл тут ещё такой противный фактор, который вообще всю симметрию псу под ховст пустил - та самая стелсовость, малозаметность + новые технологии обнаружения целей у F-22 и F-35


Однако, Хы. Оно конечно играет роль, у России и США разные проблемы, но не надо нас зарывать раньше времени, как говориться делить шкуру неубитого медеведя! 
И у пиндосов есть проблемы, в том числе и по стелс ))).



> - Одно из двух: либо Вы вышеописанные вещи изучали по учебникам, написанным ещё до вьетнамской войны, либо эти дисциплины в Вашей бурсе были не основными, не профилирующими, второстепенными и Вы просто _знакомились_ с ними, особо глубоко в них не вникая...


Судя по Вашим высказываниям вы вообще не в теме ...
И опять же коротко о себе: не выдающийся но специалист в своей области, уж поверьте ))).



> - Ну, отчего же в израильской (кто меня к ней допустит, чудак?) - у F-22 есть возможность определять координаты излучающей цели с расстояния более 460 км - БРЛС истребителя, постановщика групповых РЭБ или самолёта ДРЛОУ. Это как - дальняя дистанция или сверхдальняя?


Шо?! Америкосы попрали фсе законы физики?



> Вы, вероятно, совершенно не имеете представления о помехозащищённости той же APG-77...


Однако ))). Вам рекламным агентом работать. Может приплачивают?
Читайте внимательно - "существенных".

С уважением,
Хы.[/quote]

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Милейший Хы, Вы писали только что: _"В условиях двустороннего противодействия полностью исключены дальний воздушный бой и воздушный бой на средних дистанциях для любых ЛА."_ Но с чего  взято, что в условиях двустороннего противодействия вдруг у обеих сторон куда-то исчезает информационная поддержка?!.
> 
> 
> Ту да же куда и обнаружение БРЛС


- Не подскажете тип советской/российской станции групповых помех воздушного базирования, способной подавить АВАКС или Хокай? 
Не подскажете - за отсутствием оных... :twisted: 



> Вы Дарагой, для кого пишете, для детей которые Вам поверят прочитав это или все-таки для собеседников? Дарагой, если в данном вопросе не соображаете, то не надо громких высказываний. "Смальта" - не давит информационную составляющую. Со стороны Сириии в принципе не было ни единого случая применения какого-либо организованного противодействия.


- *В Сирии тогда находились лучшие представители радиотехнических войск Советского Союза с лучшими средствами РЭБ на то время.*   Результат, однако, далёк от заявленного Вами. Не получилось симметрии...



> "Смальта" выступала только в одном эпизоде. И выступила весьма успешно! (О чем Вы скромно молчите! Ну да правда она горька, Однако!)


- Ну, это Вы в детском садике в младшей группе расскажете, как "Смальта" чуть не помогла выиграть сирийцам Войну Судного дня - стоя _под_ Голанскими высотами.  Где было сбито одних  израильских Фантомов только 100 штук...  :lol: 



> Далее: вот эти Ваши "10-15 км", что остаётся на собственные БРЛС - кто Вам сказал, что работа советских и американских групповых и интивидуальных средств РЭБ приводила к одинаковым результатам уменьшения Д обнаружения у БРЛС противодействующих сторон? ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Читай выше.


- Найдите офицера с кафедры РЭБ академии им. Жуковского или им. Гагарина, напоите его крепко коньяком и спросите -  российские средства РЭБ влияют на БРЛС американских истребителей так же, как американские средства РЭБ на БРЛС советских?  :twisted: После четвёртого стакана, заливаясь горькими слезами, он Вам откроет страшную правду!  :D  Но Вы её никому не говорите!  :twisted: 



> А в последнее время вышёл тут ещё такой противный фактор, который вообще всю симметрию псу под ховст пустил - та самая стелсовость, малозаметность + новые технологии обнаружения целей у F-22 и F-35
> 			
> 		
> 
> Однако, Хы. Оно конечно играет роль, у России и США разные проблемы, но не надо нас зарывать раньше времени, как говориться делить шкуру неубитого медеведя!


- А Вас никто не зарывает. Я просто обращаю Ваше персональное внимание на "некоторые факторы"...  :) 



> И у пиндосов есть проблемы, в том числе и по стелс ))).


- У кого нет проблем? Только у того, кто ничего не делает...



> - Одно из двух: либо Вы вышеописанные вещи изучали по учебникам, написанным ещё до вьетнамской войны, либо эти дисциплины в Вашей бурсе были не основными, не профилирующими, второстепенными и Вы просто _знакомились_ с ними, особо глубоко в них не вникая...  
> 
> 
> Судя по Вашим высказываниям вы вообще не в теме ...


- Судя по Вашей подготовке, Вы понятия не имеете, кто в теме и насколько, а кто - нет...   :Wink:  



> И опять же коротко о себе: не выдающийся но специалист в своей области, уж поверьте ))).


- Вы что-то так область и не назвали: подводные лодки?  :)  Танки?   :D Артиллерия?  :lol: 



> У F-22 есть возможность определять координаты излучающей цели с расстояния более 460 км - БРЛС истребителя, постановщика групповых РЭБ или самолёта ДРЛОУ. Это как - дальняя дистанция или сверхдальняя?   
> 
> 
> Шо?! Америкосы попрали фсе законы физики?


- Попирают, гады! Плевать они на них хотели... Законспектируйте себе где-нибудь на промакашке (если знаете, что такое промакашка):
http://www.zolshar.ru/virtual/electr...tml?id=3752755



> Вы, вероятно, совершенно не имеете представления о помехозащищённости той же APG-77...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Однако ))). Вам рекламным агентом работать. Может приплачивают?
> Читайте внимательно - "существенных".


- Есть охеренно существенные отличия именно в плане помехозащищённости БРЛС.  Это одно из важнейших направлений сегодня. Просто Вы не в курсе - видимо, для подводника/танкиста это не является главной дисциплиной, вот мимо Вас и прошло...   :Wink:

----------


## Хы

> 


Жуки Вас видать не только в Израиле не допускают к секретам, в СССР - тоже не доверяли? ))))

Вы такой большой, а в сказки верите ))). Нельзя же все на веру воспринимать, что в рекламе дают )))).
Где у меня хотя бы намек на  сравнение СССР и США?

Найдите того преподавателя хоть с Жуковки, хоть с Гагаринки кто Вам рассказал, что на то время в арабо-израильских конфликтах на стороне Сирии (да хоть Израиля) участвовала хоть одна станция помех, изготовленная в СССР, в любом исполнении, исключая "Смальту" (описанную в статье Ерофеева), потом - единичное применение одной станции помех не могло повлиять на весь ход конфликта.

И уточните с Гагаринки или с Жуковки и каких годов (желательно фамилию)???

Знаете, меня всегда утомляла любая истерия, в том числе и национальная ...
И очень сильно утомляют бывшие соотечественники, хаящие Россию...
У меня один вопрос вы жили, служили в СССР все было плохо - все вокруг были пидарасты, один только порядочный человек, и тот уехал в Израиль ... что же вы не делали СССР лучше?

Однако,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы такой большой, а в сказки верите ))). Нельзя же все на веру воспринимать, что в рекламе дают )))).


- А я _всё_ на веру не воспринимаю.  Но Вам число 460 км зря кажется преувеличенным - это ведь регистрация _прямого_ излучения, а не _отражённый от цели_ радио-зайчик.  Это примерно как очень тёмной ночью можно за километр увидеть вспышку зажжённой спички, но нельзя за километр осветить человека карманным, даже очень хорошим фонариком...



> Потом вопрос опять же был гипотеттический, а не сравнение России и США...


- Ну вот... Там мы Тау-Кита сравниваем с Альфой-Центавра? Или французы сегодня устроили зарубон с англичанами?



> И уточните с Гагаринки или с Жуковки


- Не имеет значения.



> и каких годов???


- Любых. Послойные временн*ы*е срезы - через каждые 10 лет. Результат не будет сильно меняться.

----------


## Хы

> - А я _всё_ на веру не воспринимаю.  Но Вам число 460 км зря кажется преувеличенным - это ведь регистрация _прямого_ излучения, а не _отражённый от цели_ радио-зайчик.  ....


Херово вы прослушали курс в Жуковке или Гагаринке (в 60 часов) ))) Дальность прямой радиовидимости несколько меньше, однако (даже на более длинных волнах, чем 3 см) )))).
Существенное отличие радиотехнической разведки от радиолокации - это наведение управляемого оружия - какого? F-22 - уже таскает крылатые ракеты? Может АВАКС на свалку выкинуть?



> - Ну вот... Там мы Тау-Кита сравниваем с Альфой-Центавра? Или французы сегодня устроили зарубон с англичанами?


Я отвечал на поставленный вопрос и ерничать не надо!
И сравнивать Россию и США на сегодняшний день я не буду. Не все так однозначно!



> - Не имеет значения.


Имеет и существенное!



> - Любых. Послойные временн*ы*е срезы - через каждые 10 лет. Результат не будет сильно меняться.


Однако разные люди преподавали в эти прослойки!

----------


## Хы

Не участвовали станции помех в арабо-израильских конфликтах.
Если участвовали докажите обратное.

Приведенная Вами статейка, однако старовата, найдите что-нить по свежее, а не своего возраста )))).

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> - А я _всё_ на веру не воспринимаю.  Но Вам число 460 км зря кажется преувеличенным - это ведь регистрация _прямого_ излучения, а не _отражённый от цели_ радио-зайчик.  ....
> 
> 
> Херово вы прослушали курс в Жуковке или Гагаринке (в 60 часов) )))


- Ну, что Вы, голубчик, как же я мог его прослушать?? Евреев туда не пускали - аккурат с 1967 года по 1988 год.  В училище - пожалста...



> Дальность прямой радиовидимости несколько меньше, однако (даже на более длинных волнах, чем 3 см) )))).


- Да Вы точно из тракторных войск!  :roll: Попросите школьника из шестого класса расчитать дальность прямой видимости между двумя самолётами на высотах 9 км, 10 км, 11 км, 12 км... Если сами не в состоянии.



> Существенное отличие радиотехнической разведки от радиолокации - это наведение управляемого оружия - какого? F-22 - уже таскает крылатые ракеты?


- Я Вам линк на статейку дал - Вы даже первую часть не прочли?! *По данным ALR-94 можно пускать по самолёту противника ракету AIM-120C.* 



> Может АВАКС на свалку выкинуть?


- C какой стати? Хоть F-22 в значительной степени сам себе (и товарищам) АВАКС...



> И сравнивать Россию и США на сегодняшний день я не буду.


- Я и не предлагаю на сегодняшний сравнивать Россию с США - так отдельные элементы, - потому, что муссируются слухи, что _отдельные образцы не хуже, а даже лучше._ Поэтому отдельные самолёты можно посравнивать по отдельным элементам. 
А по РЛС и РЭБ - пожалуйста, сравнивайте 1960 год, 1970, 1980, 1990. Когда Союз ССР был жив. 



> - Не имеет значения.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Имеет и существенное!


- Чем же преподаватели РЭБ этих двух Академий рзличаются?!  :lol: 



> - Любых. Послойные временн*ы*е срезы - через каждые 10 лет. Результат не будет сильно меняться.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Однако разные люди преподавали в эти прослойки!


- Вы не поняли: преподаватели, естественно, сегодняшние. Но они знают историю своего предмета.  
Где Вы возьмёте тех? Кого-то уже и на свете нет...

----------


## juky-puky

> Не участвовали станции помех в арабо-израильских конфликтах.
> Если участвовали докажите обратное.


- С израильской стороны участвовали. 



> Приведенная Вами статейка, однако старовата, найдите что-нить по свежее, а не своего возраста )))).


- Я же не знал, что Вы только что из средней школы...  :) А статейка вполне сойдёт для Вас, посколько Вы и того, что там написано в глаза не видели и не слышали, поэтому несёте всякую ...  детский лепет.

----------

[quote="juky-puky"] 


> - Я Вам линк на статейку дал - Вы даже первую часть не прочли?! [b]По данным ALR-94 можно пускать по самолёту противника ракету AIM-120C.


Я к сожалению статейку не читал вовсе )))). Ну нет времени.
И расскажите, теоретик вы наш, училищный, на какую дальность летают  120, уж не на 465 км? ))))

Я же просил указать применение советских станций помех, или на стороне Израиля тоже принимали участие советские специалисты с техникой, уж не Вы ли собственной персоной? )))))

----------

[quote="juky-puky"]


> - Не подскажете тип советской/российской станции групповых помех воздушного базирования, способной подавить АВАКС или Хокай? 
> Не подскажете - за отсутствием оных...


Не подскажу, потому что не хочу )))), а не по тому что их нет ))).

----------


## Хы

> "Смальта" выступала только в одном эпизоде. И выступила весьма успешно! (О чем Вы скромно молчите! Ну да правда она горька, Однако!)
> 			
> 		
> 
> - Ну, это Вы в детском садике в младшей группе расскажете, как "Смальта" чуть не помогла выиграть сирийцам Войну Судного дня - стоя _под_ Голанскими высотами.  Где было сбито одних  израильских Фантомов только 100 штук...  :lol:


Как говориться сс... в глаза- Божья роса.
Отрицать очевидное и с завидным постоянством муссировать один и тот же вопрос - не надоело?

Школа у академий действительно одна, но развитие и взгляды несколько отчличаются, если хоть каким-то боком вы с ними общались, то должны знать о чем я говорю, но видать - ваше училище было далековато ...




> - Да Вы точно из тракторных войск!  Попросите школьника из шестого класса расчитать дальность прямой видимости между двумя самолётами на высотах 9 км, 10 км, 11 км, 12 км... Если сами не в состоянии.


Может и из тракторных ))). А вы из каких, продажный Вы наш?

Дарагой, по вашим утверждениям все воздушные бои будут проходить на высотах не ниже 9000? Или это новая тактика такая )))).

----------


## Хы

Э прочитал Жуки вашу рекламную статейку, красиво пишут, только специалисты считают большую часть написанного рекламой. Можете опровергнуть ))). 
Даже на протяжении всей статьи автор(ы) сами себе противоречат ))).

Ваши рассказы о непобедимых американцах - скорее ваше желание, чем неоспоримая действительность ))).

И все-таки бред по поводу сверхдальнего воздушного боя остается Вашим бредом. Пассивное обнаружение не является сверхдальним воздушным боем, что и видно из этой статейки.

Однако, в училище вас где-то недоучили ))).

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  Я Вам линк на статейку дал - Вы даже первую часть не прочли?! [b]По данным ALR-94 можно пускать по самолёту противника ракету AIM-120C.
> 
> 
> Я к сожалению статейку не читал вовсе )))). Ну нет времени.


- Не нашлось пяти минут?! Но сейчас уже есть?



> И расскажите, теоретик вы наш, училищный, на какую дальность летают  120, уж не на 465 км? ))))


- AIM-120C сегодня летают на 105 км:
http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-120.html
В ближайшей перспективе новая модификация, с ПВРД, будет летать на 180 км. Но обнаружить цель на 460 км - это полный кайф! При том, что при скорости F-22 в 1500 км/час + скорости цели в 1000 км/час, это расстояние, минус дальность пуска в 100 км, преодолевается всего лишь за 8 минут 40 секунд. Не так уж много времени тут на оценку обстановки, целераспределение между самолётами пары/звена и подготовку к пуску ракет. 



> Я же просил указать применение советских станций помех


- И кто советским специалистам не дал привезти в Сирию станции постановки помех?! Они что, приехали в Сирию на пикник? Или на войну? *Почему же Вы утверждаете, что станций РЭБ они не привезли?* Кто Вам это сказал?
А с израильской стороны средства РЭБ применялись.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Не подскажете тип советской/российской станции групповых помех воздушного базирования, способной подавить АВАКС или Хокай? 
> Не подскажете - за отсутствием оных...
> 
> 
> Не подскажу, потому что не хочу )))), а не по тому что их нет ))).


- Ни хрена Вы не подскажете, потому, что их нет.

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Хы
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> ...


А вот и есть :P 

Хы )))).

----------


## juky-puky

> Школа у академий действительно одна, но развитие и взгляды несколько отчличаются, если хоть каким-то боком вы с ними общались, то должны знать о чем я говорю, но видать - ваше училище было далековато ...


- Это охренеть надо! В одной стране две взаимоисключающих школы РЭБ!  :D 



> - Да Вы точно из тракторных войск!  Попросите школьника из шестого класса расчитать дальность прямой видимости между двумя самолётами на высотах 9 км, 10 км, 11 км, 12 км... Если сами не в состоянии.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Может и из тракторных ))). А вы из каких, продажный Вы наш?


- Из военно-воздушных сил.  А кому это я продался, неподкупный Вы наш?



> Дарагой, по вашим утверждениям все воздушные бои будут проходить на высотах не ниже 9000? Или это новая тактика такая )))).


- Они всяко будут проходить.  Будут и выше, будут и ниже. У вас в тракторных войсках просто не знают, что н большой высоте резко увеличивается дальность полёта.   :Wink:

----------


## Хы

> - И кто советским специалистам не дал привезти в Сирию станции постановки помех ....


Наверное такие как Вы :D  :D  :D 

Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Э прочитал Жуки вашу рекламную статейку


- В российском-то журнале?  :D 



> ... красиво пишут, только специалисты считают большую часть написанного рекламой.  Можете опровергнуть ))).


- Это - не специалисты. 



> Даже на протяжении всей статьи автор(ы) сами себе противоречат ))).


- В чём же конкретно? 



> Ваши рассказы о непобедимых американцах - скорее ваше желание, чем неоспоримая действительность ))).


- Примеры того, что Вы правы, а я от действительности далёк? 



> И все-таки бред по поводу сверхдальнего воздушного боя остается Вашим бредом. Пассивное обнаружение не является сверхдальним воздушным боем, что и видно из этой статейки.


- Вы ещё и читать не умеете, оказывается?  Это печально.  Не знал, что в тракторные академии сегодня берут прямо из спецшкол для детей с задержками умственного развития:
Система ALR-94 сопровождает источники излучения с высоким уровнем приоритета, такие как истребители на близком расстоянии, в реальном времени. В режиме узкополосного чередующегося поиска и сопровождения радиолокатор используется лишь для обеспечения точных данных о расстоянии и скорости с целью подготовки ракетной атаки. *Если самолет противника опрометчиво введет в действие свою РЛС, система ALR-94  обеспечит всю информацию, необходимую для пуска ракеты воздушного боя средней дальности AIM-120 и ее наведения до момента попадания в цель*.
То есть: _БРЛС не всегда требуется вообще включать на излучение_. Возмжно так же передавать информацию на другой самолёт и он уже будет атаковать пртивника, не включая свой локатор.

----------


## Хы

> - Это охренеть надо! В одной стране две взаимоисключающих школы РЭБ!  :D


Не передергивайте дарагой! Разные по тому что готовили специалистов для разного упровня руководства.
Ну может вы об этом не знали )))?



> - Из военно-воздушных сил.  А кому это я продался, неподкупный Вы наш?


Из чьих ВВС - Израиля или США, а может Нигерии? По вашим высказываниям - авиационным корпорациям США, Высокообразованный Вы наш.



> - Они всяко будут проходить.  Будут и выше, будут и ниже. У вас в тракторных войсках просто не знают, что н большой высоте резко увеличивается дальность полёта.


Всяко они будут проходить если их Вы спланируете ))).
А повыше они поднимутья чтобы их без труда все обнаружили и посбивали  :D  :D  :D . Не пыжтесь, если не ведаете о чем говорите )))).

С уважением,
Хы. :P

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> И кто советским специалистам не дал привезти в Сирию станции постановки помех ....
> 
> 
> Наверное такие как Вы :D  :D  :D


- Скорее, такие как Вы, "тракторные академики".  :twisted:

----------


## juky-puky

> - Это охренеть надо! В одной стране две взаимоисключающих школы РЭБ!  :D
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не передергивайте дарагой! Разные по тому что готовили специалистов для разного упровня руководства.
> Ну может вы об этом не знали )))?


- Ну, поподробнее, - про "разный уровень руководства"?!  Расшифруйте этот рекбус?!



> - Из военно-воздушных сил.  А кому это я продался, неподкупный Вы наш?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Из чьих ВВС - Израиля или США, а может Нигерии?


- Из ВВС СССР/России. Из Нигерии - скорее Вы!  :lol: 



> По вашим высказываниям - авиационным корпорациям США, Высокообразованный Вы наш.


- Ни цента, падлы, не платят! Видимо, не считают нужным читать этот форум, из-за его малолюдства...  :D 



> - Они всяко будут проходить.  Будут и выше, будут и ниже. У вас в тракторных войсках просто не знают, что н большой высоте резко увеличивается дальность полёта.  
> 
> 
> Всяко они будут проходить если их Вы спланируете ))).
> А повыше они поднимутья чтобы их без труда все обнаружили и посбивали  :D  :D  :D . Не пыжтесь, если не ведаете о чем говорите )))).


- Ха-ха-ха, т-щ тракторист, Вы разумеется, можете спланировать полёты своей истребительной авиации исключительно на ПМВ, вот только топливо у Ваших истребителей начнёт очень быстро кончаться и домой им потом по территории противника придётся пешком шлёпать...

----------


## Nazar

По поводу средств  РЭП, завтра будет ответ от моего бывшего нач.кафедры РЭБ ВВМУРЭ им А С Попова

----------


## Хы

> ... для пуска ракеты воздушного боя *средней дальности* AIM-120 и ее наведения до момента попадания в цель[/b].[/color]


Ну и хде сферхдальний? Я говорю, что авторы статьи, что Вы - сами себе противоречите.
Или на худой конец почитайте определение, что такое воздушный бой или поройтесь в конспектах ... с училища.

Да про противоречия в статье - "... а создание активных помех в традиционном смысле вообще не планируется." и тут же через несколько абзацев - "... которые обеспечивали интеграцию  некоторых функций аппаратуры РЭБ, связи, навигации ..." мбя, однако   :? 

С уважением,
Хы.[/quote]

----------


## juky-puky

> По поводу средств  РЭП, завтра будет ответ от моего бывшего нач.кафедры РЭБ ВВМУРЭ им А С Попова


- ОК. Как были конкретно сформулированы вопросы, скажи сейчас?

----------


## Nazar

Авиационного базирования, способен подавить Хокай
Кстати предварительный ответ уже поступил , станция Кавказ, подробнее завтра.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> ... для пуска ракеты воздушного боя *средней дальности* AIM-120 и ее наведения до момента попадания в цель.
> 
> 
> Ну и хде сферхдальний? Я говорю, что авторы статьи, что Вы - сами себе противоречите.


- Ух, силы уже кончают с трактористами про авиацию разговаривать! 
Ракета AIM-120 *была* ракетой средней дальности. В ходе последних модификаций её дальность увеличена до *105* км (см. ссылку, я для кого их даю?) и она стала ракетой *большой* дальности. Следующая модификация, планируемая на замену AIM-54C, с прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем, будет обладать уже дальностью до *180* км. 
Что непонятно? 



> Или на худой конец почитайте определение, что такое воздушный бой или поройтесь в конспектах ... с училища.


- Это у Вас, в тракторной академии потом дают с собой все конспекты домой.  :D У нас - нет. Закажешь - перешлют тебе в часть, в секретку.  Не закажешь в течение года - сожгут.



> Да про противоречия в статье - "... а создание активных помех в традиционном смысле вообще не планируется." и тут же через несколько абзацев - "... которые обеспечивали интеграцию  некоторых функций аппаратуры РЭБ, связи, навигации ..." мбя, однако   :?


- Для выпускников школы детей с задержками умственного развития, "перевожу": ключевое слово здесь _РЭБ в традиционном смысле_. *Самолёты, сделаные по технологиям стелс, не нуждаются в постоянном прикрытии средствами РЭБ во время боевых действий. Средства РЭБ их только демаскируют. Но эпизодически,  при необходимости, входя в зоны обнаружения мощных РЛС, где их малозаметность оказывается уже недостаточной, F-22 могут использовать свою БРЛС как очень мощную станцию помех.*

----------


## Хы

- 


> - Ух, силы уже кончают с трактористами про авиацию разговаривать! 
> Ракета AIM-120 *была* ракетой средней дальности. В ходе последних модификаций её дальность увеличена до *105* км (см. ссылку, я для кого их даю?) и она стала ракетой *большой* дальности. Следующая модификация, планируемая на замену AIM-54C, с прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем, будет обладать уже дальностью до *180* км. 
> Что непонятно?


Теперь понятно все - сверхдальний это когда еще нет, но уже рекламируется  :D . А когда будет рекламироваться на дальности 460 и более км. это будет *супер сверхдальний воздушный бой*  :P  :P  :P . Скорее тракторист - это Вы  :D Да, можете зарезервировать за собой новый термин как и "сверхдальний" - дарю с плеча :D .



> - Для выпускников школы детей с задержками умственного развития, "перевожу": ключевое слово здесь _РЭБ в традиционном смысле_. *Самолёты, сделаные по технологиям стелс, не нуждаются в постоянном прикрытии средствами РЭБ во время боевых действий. Средства РЭБ их только демаскируют. Но эпизодически,  при необходимости, входя в зоны обнаружения мощных РЛС, где их малозаметность оказывается уже недостаточной, F-22 могут использовать свою БРЛС как очень мощную станцию помех.*


А что здесь нетрадиционного - назовите хотя-бы одно нетрадиционное, что не входит в пять признаков подавления? Или на F-22 АЗС включения средств РЭБ находится вне гермокабины ...(в смысле нетрадиционной ориентации) смешной Вы наш  :P 

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Ракета AIM-120 *была* ракетой средней дальности. В ходе последних модификаций её дальность увеличена до *105* км (см. ссылку, я для кого их даю?) и она стала ракетой *большой* дальности. Следующая модификация, планируемая на замену AIM-54C, с прямоточным воздушно-реактивным двигателем, будет обладать уже дальностью до *180* км. 
> Что непонятно?
> 
> 
> Теперь понятно все - сверхдальний это когда еще нет, но уже рекламируется  :D . А когда будет рекламироваться на дальности 460 и более км. это будет *супер сверхдальний воздушный бой*  :P  :P  :P . Скорее тракторист - это Вы  :D Да, можете зарезервировать за собой новый термин как и "сверхдальний" - дарю с плеча :D .


- Это Вам всё кажется, что я что-то новое придумываю, тогда как, например:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig31m.html
...а ассортимент вооружения расширился за счет новых ракет воздух-воздух среднего радиуса действия РВВ-АЕ, малого радиуса Р-73, модернизированного варианта УР Р-33 - ракеты Р-33С и новой ракеты *сверхбольшой дальности* Р-37. 
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/aim155.html
...Конгресс США предлагал объединить программу ВМС с программой разработки ВВС, но ВВС США заявили, что им ракета *сверхбольшой дальности* не нужна.



> *Самолёты, сделаные по технологиям стелс, не нуждаются в постоянном прикрытии средствами РЭБ во время боевых действий. Средства РЭБ их только демаскируют. Но эпизодически,  при необходимости, входя в зоны обнаружения мощных РЛС, где их малозаметность оказывается уже недостаточной, F-22 могут использовать свою БРЛС как очень мощную станцию помех.* 
> 
> 
> А что здесь нетрадиционного - назовите хотя-бы одно нетрадиционное, что не входит в пять признаков подавления?


- А Вы перечитайте медленно и два раза... Тогда поймёте, в чем  особенности РЭБ для малозаметных самолётов, чем применение РЭБ ими отличается от методик оного для самолётов обычных.

----------


## Хы

Да хоть десять раз - нет ничего принципиально нового!!!
И методы те же самые. И те же самые формулы в которые ЭПР ЛА входит!!! 

Просто ну так уж Вам хочется, чтобы было что-нить новое. Но могу только посочуствовать  :? .
Ничего принципиально нового нет.

И термина "сверхдальний" воздушный бой - тоже нет, как бы вы ни пыжылись  :D !!!

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Вношу поправку к предложению: звание дорогого жука впредь должно звучать как "Сверхдальний Почётный Костромской Джедай".

----------


## Хы

Дарагой Жук, могу даже как ремесленник с тракторного училища - крутому специалисту ВВС СССР/России объяснить:
средства защиты включаются не ранее чем ЛА подлетит к расчетному рубежу обнаружения своих боевых порядков - а этот рубеж зависит от ЭПР беового порядка или одиночного самолета (ведущего "сверхдальний воздушный бой" :D ), соответственно в тактике применения F-22  НИЧЕГО ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО НОВОГО НЕТ в этом плане.
Более того - МиГ-29 и Су-27 еще тех времен - успешно применяли выключение (включение) БРЛС при ведении боя в облачности и без нее - т.е. была комплексация всех "датчиков" (хотя, меня это слово коробит), имеющихся на борту.

Со сверхуважением,
Хы.  :P

----------


## juky-puky

> Дарагой Жук, могу даже как ремесленник с тракторного училища - крутому специалисту ВВС СССР/России объяснить:
> средства защиты включаются не ранее чем ЛА подлетит к расчетному рубежу обнаружения своих боевых порядков - а этот рубеж зависит от ЭПР беового порядка или одиночного самолета (ведущего "сверхдальний воздушный бой" :D ), соответственно в тактике применения F-22  НИЧЕГО ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО НОВОГО НЕТ в этом плане.


- Это при условии, что Вам известны координаты всех вражеских РЛС и Вы способны расчитать все рубежи обнаружения.  Но очень часто на современном ТВД невозможно это точно обнаружить и расчитать. Так же невозможно точно сказать, что тебя облучает БРЛС вражеского истребителя в режиме сопровождения. Поэтому особенности есть, да ещё какие! 



> Более того - МиГ-29 и Су-27 еще тех времен - успешно применяли выключение (включение) БРЛС при ведении боя в облачности и без нее - т.е. была комплексация всех "датчиков" (хотя, меня это слово коробит), имеющихся на борту.


- ?? Ни хрена в этом месте не понял. Что сказать-то хотели? Что на них стояло нечто, аналогичное ALR-94? Да Вы просто юморист!  :oops:

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Хы
> 
> средства защиты включаются не ранее чем ЛА подлетит к расчетному рубежу обнаружения своих ....
> 
> 
> - Это при условии, что Вам известны координаты всех вражеских РЛС и Вы способны расчитать все рубежи обнаружения.  Но очень часто на современном ТВД невозможно это точно обнаружить и расчитать. Так же невозможно точно сказать, что тебя облучает БРЛС вражеского истребителя в режиме сопровождения. Поэтому особенности есть, да ещё какие!


Сразу видно крупного теоретика "по походке" - вы хоть раз принимали участие в планировании, или хотя-бы наблюдали как это происходит? Ни в то время, ни сейчас никто не будет знать где какие РЭС будут находиться ... и ничего нового вы не сказали, и убийственного довода не привели, как ни старались, усердный вы наш  :D ?



> Более того - МиГ-29 и Су-27 еще тех времен - успешно применяли выключение (включение) БРЛС при ведении боя в облачности и без нее - т.е. была комплексация всех "датчиков" (хотя, меня это слово коробит), имеющихся на борту.





> - ?? Ни хрена в этом месте не понял. Что сказать-то хотели? Что на них стояло нечто, аналогичное ALR-94? Да Вы просто юморист!  :oops:


А вот и не угадал  :D - _комплексирование источников информации происходило_, смекалистый вы наш  :P

----------


## Дилетант

Прохожу тут мимо. И очень советую обратить внимание на название темы, а для "сам  дурак" либо открыть новую, либо переместить уничижение в личные сообщения.

----------


## Хы

Сегодня получил дополнительную информацию по применению наземного варианта станции помех "Смальта":
Для скептиков - да это действительно было. Единственное не знаю нюансов.

Установлена станция была на обычном УАЗе. Антенная система размещалась над крышей на ферме. Дислокация станции - на Голанских высотах. Координаты не знаю. Единственное - высота, на которой размещалась станция имела 12% уклона в сторону ЗРК "Хок". Удаление от ближайшего дивизиона ЗРК "Хок" порядка 60 км. Количество дивизионов было существенно больше двух (в статье указано два ЗРК "Хок"). Сразу отвечаю на вопрос сколько точно - не знаю. Может Жуки поможет в этом вопросе. На сегодняшний день у меня такой информации нет. Применение стации было спланировано и применено в течение трех дней. Станция помех осуществляла прикрытие 254 самолето-вылетов Су-17 и МиГ-21 (точно по типажу не могу сказать). В результате применения было потеряно 2 самолета по причине выхода из зоны прикрытия станцией помех. Таким образом все самолеты прикрываемые станцией (за исключением двух, вышеуказанных) выпонили боевую задачу и вернульсь на аэродром базирования. Ни израильская сторона ни представители США не могли определить причину такой неудачи ЗРК "Хок". Предупреждаю Жуки - данные достоверны. 
Как и писал Жуки, война закончилась разгромом арабской группировки. Как вывозилась станция из фактически захваченной территории похоже на детективный роман ..., но это уже совсем другая история.

Кстати - Ерофеев научный секретарь, описавший события не упомянул, что на самом деле станцию начала разрабатывать его организация но реализовать ее в железе не смогла и разработку закончили совсем другие люди и другое предприятие.
По результатам боевых действий, в последствии, был снят Министр обороны Израиля (с наименованием должности не уверен) с формулировкой: "за закупку ЗРК с низкой помехозащищенностью" (опять же приблизительно, Вы уж извините за частые оговорки). Американцы пытались на тот момент воспроизвести станцию помех, но не совсем удачно, и до настоящего времени реализовать научные решения, заложенные в ту станцию помех не удалось никому.

С уважением,
Хы.

P.S. Приношу Жуки извенения за свое недостойное поведение.

P.P.S. Данные по прикрытому количеству самолетовылетов определны по количеству самолетов, возвратившихся из боевого полета, но нет данных по количеству прикрытых самолетов арабской стороны от перехвата самолетами Израиля, думаю понятно по какой причине.

----------


## juky-puky

> ... Применение стации было спланировано и применено в течение трех дней. Станция помех осуществляла прикрытие 254 самолето-вылетов Су-17 и МиГ-21 (точно по типажу не могу сказать). В результате применения было потеряно 2 самолета по причине выхода из зоны прикрытия станцией помех. Таким образом все самолеты прикрываемые станцией (за исключением двух, вышеуказанных) выпонили боевую задачу и вернулись на аэродром базирования. Ни израильская сторона ни представители США не могли определить причину такой неудачи ЗРК "Хок". Предупреждаю Жуки - данные достоверны.


- В самом начале Войны Судного дня сирийские войска действительно захватили _на некоторое, весьма короткое время_ часть Голанских высот. Возможно, именно в этот период данную станцию туда доставили и опробовали. Вот только её "судьбоносная роль" в ходе той кампании тут, ИМХО, преувеличена даже не в разы - на порядки. 
Прохронометрируйте просто, и немножко окунитесь в детали - как развивались тогда события:
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Articles/golan_battle.htm
6-ого октября, днём, сирийцы начали наступление на Голаны, 7-8 их остановили,  а 10-го началось там израильское контрнаступление.
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Articles/Zaloga/1973.htm
Можно нарассказывать множество сказок из серии "1001 ночь", арабы мастера сказки рассказывать, *нельзя только сделать одного: наврать про время и про место. Есть карты, есть к ним время и даты.* 



> Как и писал Жуки, война закончилась разгромом арабской группировки. Как вывозилась станция из фактически захваченной территории похоже на детективный роман ..., но это уже совсем другая история.


"Потрясающие успехи арабов в воздушной войне 1973 года" так же есть миф и главное назначение его - прикрыть разгром наземных войск. Вот только это миф, опять же для профанов: ибо кто господствует в воздухе, у того и наземным силам полный кайф для работы. А если в воздухе господствует противник - это явная  предпосылка к разгрому, - обратите внимание на эту нестыковку в легенде. 



> По результатам боевых действий, в последствии, был снят Министр обороны Израиля (с наименованием должности не уверен) с формулировкой: "за закупку ЗРК с низкой помехозащищенностью" (опять же приблизительно, Вы уж извините за частые оговорки).


- Фрмулировка эта - чушь.  Министр обороны Моше Даян действительно был подвергнут жестокой критике, но снят он не был:
http://www.peoples.ru/military/general/dayan/



> Американцы пытались на тот момент воспроизвести станцию помех, но не совсем удачно, *и до настоящего времени реализовать научные решения, заложенные в ту станцию помех не удалось никому.*


- Выделенное, извините, - идиотизм (не Ваш, разумется, Вы просто его воспризвели  :roll: ).

----------


## Хы

> В самом начале Войны Судного дня сирийские войска действительно захватили _на некоторое, весьма короткое время_ часть Голанских высот. Возможно, именно в этот период данную станцию туда доставили и опробовали. Вот только её "судьбоносная роль" в ходе той кампании тут, ИМХО, преувеличена даже не в разы - на порядки.


Не имею понятия о вкладе в те события станции помех, поэтому и открыл тему для обсуждения с целью узнать больше. Но 254 самолетовылетов с двумя потерями - это факт.



> "Потрясающие успехи арабов в воздушной войне 1973 года" так же есть миф и главное назначение его - прикрыть разгром наземных войск. Вот только это миф, опять же для профанов: ибо кто господствует в воздухе, у того и наземным силам полный кайф для работы. А если в воздухе господствует противник - это явная  предпосылка к разгрому, - обратите внимание на эту нестыковку в легенде.


Опять-же какие задачи выполняли пролетавшие ударные группы самолетов - я думаю не истребительные. По одной простой причине, что действовали они в зоне ПВО ЗРК "Хок", если знаете, то и сейчас при достаточно надежной системе опознавания боевые действия своей истребительной авиации в зоне поражения своих ЗРК не планируются.




> - Фрмулировка эта - чушь.  Министр обороны Моше Даян действительно был подвергнут жестокой критике, но снят он не был:
> http://www.peoples.ru/military/general/dayan/


*"Война "Судного дня" ("Йом-Киппур") нанесла по репутации Даяна тяжелый удар. Министр обороны совершил грубый просчет, не веря, что египетская армия способна предпринять серьезные военные действия против Израиля. В результате он стал одним из центральных объектов критики за упущения и неудачи израильской армии на начальном этапе войны."* - не совсем согласен, косвенно выдержка подтверждает мною написанное, по причине - "победителей не судят".

Кроме того, по завершению конфликта в западной прессе появились статьи о приминении в конфликте Советским Союзом именно этой станции помех.



> Выделенное, извините, - идиотизм ...


- Именно технические решения не реализованы, а предприятием Ерофеева было выдано заключение, что реализовать это невозможно не только на одном объекте, но и вообще в принципе. Я не имею ввиду, что станция живее всех живых ... до сих пор.

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Именно технические решения не реализованы, *а предприятием Ерофеева было выдано заключение, что реализовать это невозможно не только на одном объекте, но и вообще в принципе.* Я не имею ввиду, что станция живее всех живых ... до сих пор.


-  Я не понимаю, о какой невозможности _"реализовать это не только на одном объекте, но и вообще в принципе"_ - идёт речь. Принципы работы этой станции не представляют труда ни для кого, воспроизвести её, при желании,  может кто угодно сегодня, включая Индонезию и Бангладеш, - так о чём речь?

----------


## Хы

Можно реализовать все и принципы работы уже не секрет, а техническая реализация этих принципов нетривиальна, и потребовал от разработчиков совершенно на тот момент новых решений. 

Вы бы лучше сказали все-таки, где могло быть применение "Смальты", и результаты работы авиации арабской стороны по наземным объектам Израиля, может быть это прояснило картину:

[img][/img]

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы бы лучше сказали все-таки, где могло быть применение "Смальты", и результаты работы авиации арабской стороны по наземным объектам Израиля, может быть это прояснило картину


- У меня, естественно, нет и быть не может никакого доступа к израильским военным архивам, но я попрошу завтра-послезавтра прояснить этот вопрос одного товарища по форумам. 
Однако каких-либо серьёзных и паритетных результатов бомбовых и ракетных ударов сирийцев по целям на территории Израиля, сопоставимых с израильскими по военным объектам Сирии, не припоминается вообще. Только мелкие мелочи. 
Эти результаты  чрезвычайно различаются и не в пользу арабов.

----------


## juky-puky

> Авиационного базирования, способен подавить Хокай
> Кстати предварительный ответ уже поступил , станция Кавказ, подробнее завтра.


- Уж послезавтра минуло, Назааар!  :) 
Так что за зверь такой - "Кавказ"?

----------


## Холостяк

Жаркие споры, которые ни к чему не ведут!!!????
Все так же как на ветке Ф-22…
МиГ-23 неплохой самолет. Я его модификации начал изучать еще в училище. Как пилотажная машина она насколько сложновата и однозначно уступает Ф-16. Особенно по радиусу разворота. Даже кличка у него у летчиков была «Чемодан». Типа разгонишь и долго заносить-мотать в стороны будет на повороте. Далеко не буду ходить в аэродинамику и т.д. Это не надо и лишний повод только распалить ненужные дебаты. Можно по пунктам расписывать, как для диссертации с ссылками на первоисточник и циркуляры к модели. Смысл. Кто пишет научный труд то их место среди техдокументов, а не тут. Да и многие параметры я просто не помню. Начнем с простого, как на пальцах. Обзор из кабины… В 23 – никакой! Из Ф-16 более удобный для воздушного боя. Однако 23 имеет больше возможности в скоростном спектре, к примеру, можно совершать полет на более низкой скорости, чем на 16. Дело в изменении стреловидности крыла. Он даже имеет несколько больше возможности, чем к примеру, МиГ-21 в полете на низких скоростях. Бортовое оборудование у него реально не уступало оборудованию Ф-16 модификаций  тех лет. Летчики-истребители советских боевых частей обучались на МиГ-23 очень серьезно. Существовало специальное разделение налета в различных условиях и разделялось по задачам. Советские летчики действительно знали возможности 23 «от» и «до»… Касаемо сирийских пилотов… Я их не видел и не знаю, но по словам очевидцев - старательные люди. Есть некоторые проблемы в области интеллекта. Просто несколько «тормозят», но к делу относятся серьезно.
Касаемо иракцев…Они также как и югославы, даже меньше их, не воспользовались авиацией на полную. Это род войск, требующий взаимодействия с другими. Просто вылет на «свободную охоту» им обошелся бы дорого.
Помехоустойчивость бортового МиГ-23 была выше и надежнее, чем Ф-16. Вооружение на МиГ-23 не уступало Ф-16. Сказать, что оно превосходило…Нет.. Если под 23 подвесить ядерный боеприпас и под Ф-16 и спорить кто сильнее???
Высокая живучесть нашего самолета. Были случаи посадки самолета при отказах различных систем самолета. В том числе двигателя. При пожаре в системе. То что на МиГ-23 можно было иметь больше шансов чем на МиГ-15, 19 или 21 пилотировать и приземлиться оставшись в живых при подобном отказе. МиГ-15 на малой скорости вообще слабо управлялся, а МиГ-23 нормально можно было держать. Но если накроются системы управления крыла, то..пиши-пропало…Ну, предполагаю,в Ф тоже не нарадуешься…
Вспомните случай, когда МиГ-23 пролетел всю Европу и присел по окончании топлива в Бельгии… Просто спланировал. Вот вам аэродинамика… Какой Ф такое сможет…? Тут рекорд Гиннеса на все лицо! 
Наши МиГ-23 схлеснулись с Ф-16 в небе Афганистана. Пакистанские Ф-16 нередко нарушали воздушное пространство и наши очень даже эффективно этому противостояли. Хотя и тоже у нас были потери. МиГов 23 реально шугались натовцы в небе ГДР. Патрулирование воздуха было постоянное. Дежурное звено МиГ-23 поднималось в воздух моментом. Если б 23 был «хиляком», то Ф-16 господствовал и был хозяином  в небе как в ГДР так и в Афгане. А так не тут то было!
Это так же как с Ф-22… Реально МиГ-23 в состоянии на равных сойтись в воздушном бою с Ф-16 и победить его…, а то и пару 16… тут все от внезапности, мастерства пилота и т.п. В любом бою и на любой технике – главное первым обнаружить противника и применить оружие. Тут хоть на МиГ-19 против Ф-16…
Я согласен, что в полнее реально использовать МиГ-23 можно эффективнее Ф-16, как и то что 23 по ТТХ он несколько слабее.
Хотя принято считать то, что МиГ-29 является оппонентом Ф-16.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хотя принято считать то, что МиГ-29 является оппонентом Ф-16.


- Только эта фраза обширного сообщения не содержит у Вас, Фёдор Алиакбарович, неразрешимых противоречий...  :twisted: Всё остальное ими просто перенасыщено - парадокс на парадоксе: как пилотажная машина - уступает F-16, обзор из неё - совершенно никакой, лётчик в F-16 сидит как в "Жигулях" - а всё равно, если посадить в МиГ-23 заслуженного лётчика-испытателя Радика Бариева,  а в F-16 - вчерашнего выпускника лётной школы Джона Смита, то первый второго обязательно уделает!   :roll: 
И попутно: приведите примеры воздушных боёв в Афганистане между МиГ-23 и F-16?

----------


## Холостяк

Я не категоричен и никогда не оспариваю, что характеристики авиационной техники диаметрально различны. Я не высказываю, что наш самолет самый-самый. Нет такого. Я прикалываюсь, когда люди начинают категорично говорить, что этот самолет лучше этого на примере какого либо параметра ТТХ, кто бы ни был производитель этих самолетов. Есть параметры, где военный летчик предпочел и говорит, что этот самолет для меня удобен, лучше, чем тот, не в сервисе, а для решения боевой задачи. 
Да в МиГ-23 есть реальные недобства. Мое мнение, да и не только мое, а кто летал на МиГ-23. К примеру посадка… Самый аварийный момент. Обзор очень неудобный, приходится выдумывать как посмотреть визуально полосу перед собой, чтобы присесть посередочку ВПП по ширине. При посадке "нос" немного приподнят еще... А ночью… Посадочная фара светит вниз… Хорошо хоть прожектора подсвечивают полосу… В пилотировании я уже подчеркнул - «чемодан». Т.е. с маневром есть сложности, но выполняет. Навыки надо тренировать. Фигуры пилотажа выполняет, противоракетный – пожалуйста… Нормальный самолет! Для своего времени очень даже прогрессивный со своей изменяемой стреловидностью. Главное не забывать ее пользоваться. И воевать можно, надежность нормальная. При эффективном использовании реально может быть использован и сейчас. 
Я теоретически высказал на свой взгляд сразу, о том что фонарь кабины и посадка пилота в Ф-16 - удобнее, соответственно и обзор из кабины явно лучше.
Воздушные стычки между пакистанскими Ф-16 и нашими МиГ-23 были. Или есть сомнения? Об этом сказано и в открытой печати, в частности в книге «Горячее небо Афганистана». Еще можно предполагать, что в кабинах Ф-16 были американские пилоты, которые не только были инструкторами у пакистанцев. Границу пакистанцы частенько нарушали. Вот МиГи и пригнали патрулировать небо Афганистана. К примеру, на Су-25 подполковник Руцкой был сбит пакистанским Ф-16. А группы наших штурмовиков Су частенько прикрывались Миг-21 или МиГ-23… Особо опасной зоной была работа на караваны из Пакистана, там без прикрытия МиГов не обходилось. Наши вынуждены были прикрывать от пакистанцев. Так что - было, и ни раз....

----------


## Холостяк

Вот две фотографии МиГ-23 в Афганистане и картинка окраса.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не высказываю, что наш самолет самый-самый. Нет такого. Я прикалываюсь, когда люди начинают категорично говорить, что этот самолет лучше этого на примере какого либо параметра ТТХ, кто бы ни был производитель этих самолетов.


- Поэтому, ув. товарищ, *нужно оценивать самолёт по всему комплексу характеристик, по СУММЕ их.* Тогда только можно что-то оценить. 
Ну, а высший критерий оценки - только результаты боевой работы на войне...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> И попутно: приведите примеры воздушных боёв в Афганистане между МиГ-23 и F-16?


Могу отсканировать статью из Авиация и Время.
Нужно?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> И попутно: приведите примеры воздушных боёв в Афганистане между МиГ-23 и F-16?
> 
> 
> Могу отсканировать статью из Авиация и Время.
> Нужно?


- Да, было бы прекрасно.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Хорошо, что тема элементарно вернулась. А тут и авиапром, и апломб - короче - лишь бы поорать. МиГ-23 был, мягко говоря, чуток к ошибкам пилотирования, не любил "дачи ноги", с курсовой устойчивостью надо было как бы бороться. Но если даже в кабине был не ас (тот же Борис Орлов, испытатель фирмы МиГ, прекрасно оценивающий МЛД), а просто хороший пилотяга, то МиГ - вполне адекватный конкурент F-16A. Конечно, если нет АВАКСов и подобных наворотов. Именно в Афгане как раз все было НА РАВНЫХ. Можно тему закрывать. ?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну отсканю статью сегодня, а потом посмотрим, может страсти по новой запылают.
Лишь бы по делу, а не "сам дурак"...
Народ, большая просьба, без личных оскорблений и наездов, ок?

----------


## juky-puky

> Именно в Афгане как раз все было НА РАВНЫХ. Можно тему закрывать. ?


- И какой там "счёт"?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

2 вертолета Инранских ВВС сбиты.
1 Ф-16 будь наш пилот или его РП порешительней был бы сбит.
1 МиГ-23 поврежден от действий Ф-16.
1 Ф-16 сбит, причина: гол в свои ворота.

потерпите, все сегодня выложу.
Кстати в Афгане не совсем на равных, Ф-16 действовали в более выгодных условиях.
Но мое ИМХО-примерно одинаковы они, Мигарь и Ф-16.

----------


## Хы

Syrian MiG-23s in Lebanon, =KRoN=, 15.11.2000 11:09 
The first MiG-23 arrived to Syria on October 14th 1973, during Yom Kippur/Ramadan War -disassembled in the belly of a cargo plane Antonov An-12 of the Soviet VVS- as part of a USSR\'s support program to Syria, while the other Power -USA- was doing the same with Israel. However, the Syrian MiG-23s saw no action this time, for the single reason that war ended before the newest MiGs were assembled and ready for active service.

Жуки может я не читаю по англицки ..., но цифры различить сумел. Однако объясните столь интересную находку на http://airbase.ru/wars/?????

----------


## juky-puky

> Syrian MiG-23s in Lebanon, =KRoN=, 15.11.2000 11:09 
> The first MiG-23 arrived to Syria on October 14th 1973, during Yom Kippur/Ramadan War -disassembled in the belly of a cargo plane Antonov An-12 of the Soviet VVS- as part of a USSR\'s support program to Syria, while the other Power -USA- was doing the same with Israel. However, the Syrian MiG-23s saw no action this time, for the single reason that war ended before the newest MiGs were assembled and ready for active service.
> 
> Жуки может я не читаю по англицки ..., но цифры различить сумел. Однако объясните столь интересную находку на http://airbase.ru/wars/?????


- Но что Вы нашли здесь интересного и кто автор сего? (у меня там  ссылка 
http://members.nbci.com/zampini/Lebanon/MiG-23seng.htm
не открывается)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

статья о применении МиГ-23 в Афганистане

----------


## Петр Берестовой

окончание

----------


## juky-puky

> Можно реализовать все и принципы работы уже не секрет, а техническая реализация этих принципов нетривиальна, и потребовал от разработчиков совершенно на тот момент новых решений. 
> 
> Вы бы лучше сказали все-таки, где могло быть применение "Смальты", и результаты работы авиации арабской стороны по наземным объектам Израиля, может быть это прояснило картину:


- Получил ответ товарища, имеющего доступ к израильским архивным источникам:



> Вопрос: в начале Войны Судного дня,  с сирийской стороны была применена наземная станция активных помех "Смальта", которая оттягивала на себя выпускаемые по арабам ракеты ЗРК Хок, в результате арабским лётчикам удалось сделать 254 самолёто-вылета, потеряв всего 2 самолёта.
> 
> Вот частичный ответ. Больше данных вряд ли будет.
> 1)Хоком не было сбито ни одного самолёта на сирийском фронте. Мы не знаем какая была причина, может и РЭБ.
> 
> 2)Попытки сирийцев атаковать тыл Израиля (Насчёт их вылетов на НАП - это не в архивах ВВС надо искать, так как результат этих атак чувствовали сухопутные войска, у нас этого нет):
> 
> 2.1)6 Октября - *8* самолётов Миг-21 пытались атаковать батарею Хок в Галиле и диспетчерскую. Попытка сбить их Хоками потерпела неудачу. К ним были направлены Миражи. Один Миг был сбит, один подбитый сел на дорогу в Сирии, остальные ушли. Цели поражены не были из-за Миражей.
> 
> ...


*Это пока всё.*

----------


## UB

В связи с темой по МиГ-23 и F-16 хотелось бы услышать мнение сообщества по поводу сознательного ухудшения маневренных характеристик части самолетов 23-18 совместным решением ВВС и МАП. Часть самолетов 23-18 доработанных по "тысячному" бюллетеню имела промежуточное положение крыла 33 град и систему автоматического отклонения носка ПЧК. Эта особенность обеспечивала судя по отзывам летчиков "лишних" 4-5 градусов в угле атаки. Однако после недолгой эксплуатации в частях эти отличия убрали. Внимание вопрос - кому эта доработка помешала.

Uncle Bu

----------


## Хы

Большое спасибо!

С уважением,
Хы.

----------

хотелось бы услышать не только это ; насколько улучшилась маневренность за счет изменении в азродинамике  и системе управлением по сравнению с МЛ(с уголка неба все скачивали);
ислользовалось ли в БВБ крыло 16 град(реально ,а не по РПЭ)
 Вуду Виндович Жуки-Пукин писал. что разница между модификациями несущественна , я думаю , что 23С ,23МЛ и МЛД отличаются как BF-109C ,E и F

----------


## juky-puky

> Вуду Виндович Жуки-Пукин писал...


- Прекратите хулиганские выходки, как не стыдно!   :oops:

----------


## juky-puky

> окончание


- Спасибо, масса интересных деталей!  :)

----------


## Хы

Жуки, так как на счет примененеия МиГ-23 в войне 73 года?

----------


## juky-puky

> Жуки, так как на счет применения МиГ-23 в войне 73 года?


- ?? Вы же сами привели ссылку, что самолёты МиГ-23 были доставлены, но их не успели ввести в строй до окончания войны. Потому они на ней и не просматриваются.

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Хы
> 
> Жуки, так как на счет применения МиГ-23 в войне 73 года?
> 
> 
> - ?? Вы же сами привели ссылку, что самолёты МиГ-23 были доставлены, но их не успели ввести в строй до окончания войны. Потому они на ней и не просматриваются.


Я таки понимаю - никакой дополнительной информации ????

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Хы
> 
> ...


- ?? Hикакой. А откуда она возьмётся в 1973 году? На нет и суда нет. Их нет среди сбитых, их нет среди кого-то сбивших...
Вот в 1982 году их полным-полно.

----------


## juky-puky

Нету МиГ-23 здесь в 1973 году:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_272.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_268.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

По данным источника о колличестве рабочих МиГ=23 на этот год:

MIG-23 FLOGGER AIR COMBAT FIGHTER

4020 reserve base	Lipetsk	AF 

AF C3 (Moscow). 285 pers., 55 Mig-27, *266 Mig-23*
301 AF ac repair plant	Tambov	AF 

AF C3 (Moscow). reserve: *44 Mig-23*, 59 Mig-27
761 trg rgt	Maikop (Krasnodar)	AF 

Military Avia-Techn Institute (Armavir (Krasnodar)). 690 pers., *96 Mig-23*

----------


## Холостяк

> В связи с темой по МиГ-23 и F-16 хотелось бы услышать мнение сообщества по поводу сознательного ухудшения маневренных характеристик части самолетов 23-18 совместным решением ВВС и МАП. Часть самолетов 23-18 доработанных по "тысячному" бюллетеню имела промежуточное положение крыла 33 град и систему автоматического отклонения носка ПЧК. Эта особенность обеспечивала судя по отзывам летчиков "лишних" 4-5 градусов в угле атаки. Однако после недолгой эксплуатации в частях эти отличия убрали. Внимание вопрос - кому эта доработка помешала.
> 
> Uncle Bu


Не знаю по "сознательному" ухудшению характеристик МиГ-23, но я такую машину не знаю... с 33 град... Были 16-45-72... Это когда ее начали выпускать???... Предполагаю, что возможно работали над улучшением маневренности машины таким образом, но в свете того, что КБ Микояна уже разработало МиГ-29... просто дали "дослужить" МиГ-23 и все. Зачем тратить средства на старенький 23, когда появилась принципиально навая машина!? Выпуск 23 прекратили и пошел в серию 29...

----------


## Холостяк

F-16 не долетели до Польши
6 ноября 2006, 22:54

Два истребителя F-16, закупленные Польшей в США, не смогли в срок долететь до Польши и были вынуждены вернуться на свою базу в Соединенных Штатах из-за технической неполадки. 

Об этом здесь сегодня сообщил пресс-секретарь министерства национальной обороны Польши Петр Пашковский. Два американских истребителя должны были прилететь в Польшу из-за океана и совершить посадку на авиабазе в Кжешинах во вторник. В среду ожидалось прибытие из США еще двух F-16. 

После неожиданного возвращения первой пары американских истребителей на базу в США график получения Польшей этих самолетов сдвигается на один день, сказал Пашковский ИТАР-ТАСС. Первая пара истребителей приземлится в среду, а вторая - в четверг. 

Точный характер неполадки пока неизвестен, однако, по информации представителя ВВС Польши, речь могла идти либо об отказе радиолокационной станции у одного из истребителей, либо о проблемах в топливной системе. 

Всего Польша приобрела в США 48 истребителей F-16, которые поступят в Войско Польское до 2012 года.

----------

23-47Почему отменили стр-ть 33 град?Думаю - обычная совковая перестраховка.На авиафоруме было несколько веток по МиГ-23.На одной из них кто-то из пилотов писал:Отменили,но кто хотел и умел - продолжал пользоваться.Кстати,речь шла все-таки о 4-5 град. угла атаки или угловой скорости?Что касается МЛД ,то по моему,несколько странная модификация:РЛС и систему управления поменяли а до "мелочей" типа фонаря или кат. кресла руки не дошли - почти как в аекдоте про чукчу .В книге Федосова очень обтекаемо упоминаются  23-47 и23-57 с улучшенной маневренностью , Гарденией и уменьшенной РЛ заметностью-"но уже пошел 29 ". Может кто-то знает подробнее 
 PS мои извинения Михаилу Исааковичу

----------


## UB

"Кстати,речь шла все-таки о 4-5 град. угла атаки или угловой скорости?"

Увеличение угла атаки позволяет увеличить перегрузку, что в свою очередь уменьшает радиус виража и увеличивает угловую скорость. Одно цепляет за другое. 

"Что касается МЛД ,то по моему,несколько странная модификация:РЛС и систему управления поменяли а до "мелочей" типа фонаря или кат. кресла руки не дошли - почти как в аекдоте про чукчу."

Очень мудрая модификация. Процесс модификации самолета очень отличается от процессов, которые показывают в интересной американской передаче "Тачка на прокачку". В идеале модернизация военной техники должна выглядеть так: подходит к самолету его техник выворачивает из самолета, согласно технологическорй карте присланой промышленностью, винт 7х 45 и вворачивает на его место винт 7х27, присланный вместе с бюллетенем. После этого самолет облетывают и выясняют, что маневренность его увеличиалсь в два раза, дальность полета возросла в 4 раза и т.д. К сожалению так не получается сделать. 
Заменить кресло на самолете - это не мелочь. Оно стоит огромных денег. И потом не настолько уж плохим было КМ-1М 2 серии, которое на МЛА и потом на МЛД стояло. Задача конструкторов в данном случае заключалась не в том, чтобы поменять шило на мыло, а повысить эффективность самолета как оружия. 
А уж изменения фонаря- это вообще считай самолет заново спроектировать надо. Смысл?! КБ вместо этого 9-12 сделало. Правда и его маневренные характеристики потом ухудшило и сделало 9-13. У нас многие ответработники как правильно Гость заметил энергичных движений опасаются.

"Не знаю по "сознательному" ухудшению характеристик МиГ-23, но я такую машину не знаю... с 33 град... Были 16-45-72... Это когда ее начали выпускать???... "
Ее не выпускали - это как раз МЛД были. До них дорабатывали машины выпущенные между 79 и 82 годами. Но как не на все машины ставили АПУ-73 и БВП, так не всех машинах было положение крыла 33 град. И маневренность-то действительно улучшили, но... 

"Предполагаю, что возможно работали над улучшением маневренности машины таким образом, но в свете того, что КБ Микояна уже разработало МиГ-29... просто дали "дослужить" МиГ-23 и все. Зачем тратить средства на старенький 23, когда появилась принципиально навая машина!? "
Машина-то принципиально новая, да только на тот период она лишь пыталась пробить (именно пробить) себе дорогу в ВВС. А 23-18 были свеженькие еще. Ведь нельзя же их сравнивать ни с 23, ни с 23М, ни с 23МЛ даже.

"Выпуск 23 прекратили и пошел в серию 29..."
Так в МЛД дорабатывали, конечно, когда выпуск 23 для СССР был прекращен. Выпускали только 23-22А и Б в Луховицах (насколько помнится на рубеже 85-86 годов).

С уважением, UB

----------

Я все-таки думаю . что и К-36 и новый фонарь ставить следовало(на Су17М3 заменили кресло на К-36 . на Миг 21-2000 для индуев-безпереплетный фонарь .так что при желании можно).влюбом случае обзор надо было улучшить и это не только мое мнение. но и пилотов.что куда важнее . Что касается маневренности , то в том-то и
дело, что по МЛД инфы просто нет ,вотличие от МЛ .Миг-29 .и т.д. Единственная цифирь-13град\сек при V=1100км\час и7G, но и она не привязана ни квесу,ни к подвеске,ни к H

----------


## fulcrum

Извините, встреваю в спор, но любопытно что за МиГ-21-2000?

----------


## juky-puky

> Извините, встреваю в спор, но любопытно что за МиГ-21-2000?


http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig212.html
http://warplane.ru/plane/mig212000/#nul
http://www.brazd.ru/photo/albom/001659.jpg

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые коллеги, мне кажется, что мы забыли об одной очень важной вещи: об организации воздушного боя. А здесь,как мне кажется, Израиль имел подавляющее превосходство. Они строили план воздушного боя,как я понял из всего ,что сумел прочитать, именно с целью одержать победу в конкретной воздушной операции, а не просто так поднять несколько самолетов, чтобы кого-то где-то погонять. Именно хорошо продуманный план операции позволял им выигрывать воздушные бои. Мне кажется мы и раньше  в этом отставали ,а сейчас тем более.  Этот вывод можно сделать из книг и  Б.Орлова и В.Кандаурова. А просто срвнивать ЛТХ двух самолетов не имеет большого смысла, т.к. по ЛТХ МИГ-21БИС должен был выигрывать  у F-5, а реально он  проигрывап. С уважением.

----------

Извините, перепутал с Миг21-93(Миг21 UPG в Индии) ,а 21-2000 ,как правильно написал Wind -израильский вариант модернизации .Кстати,спустя 30 лет выяснилось ,что на Миг23\27 можно установить АЛ31 и,как всегда -не для себя

----------


## МиГ-23

Любое изображение разрушенного F-16s?

----------


## Холостяк

Извольте...

----------


## МиГ-23

> Извольте...


Было оно убило сирийским самолетом МиГ-23?  было оно разрушило сирийским самолетом МиГ-23?
Вы имеете любое изображение разрушенного американского самолета F-16 во время войнаа в персидском заливе враждебным самолетом

 Спасибо, котор  я говорит испанский язык, я надеются мой русский хорош достаточно

----------


## Юрий

> Было оно убило сирийским самолетом МиГ-23?  было оно разрушило сирийским самолетом МиГ-23?
> Вы имеете любое изображение разрушенного американского самолета F-16 во время войнаа в персидском заливе враждебным самолетом
> 
>  Спасибо, котор  я говорит испанский язык, я надеются мой русский хорош достаточно


Да, вполне хорош. А откуда такая любовь к МиГ-23?! :Rolleyes:

----------


## МиГ-23

> Да, вполне хорош. А откуда такая любовь к МиГ-23?!



Я люблю показатель боя самолета МиГ-23, Западные книги будут смещением, Западные источники требуют этот самолет не хороши, Я люблю этот самолет, котор это будет очень красивейшим самолетом

----------


## juky-puky

> Я люблю показатель боя самолета МиГ-23, Западные книги будут смещением, Западные источники требуют этот самолет не хороши, Я люблю этот самолет, котор это будет очень красивейшим самолетом


- Есть русская пословица: "Любовь зла. Полюбишь и козла."  :Smile:   Вы выбрали в качестве объекта любви один из самых неудачных самолётов за всю историю военно-воздушных сил СССР.

----------


## Nazar

Да, со штурвалом косячок вышел, но буквально недавно, во время подготовки к празднику в Пушкине , один "высокопоставленный офицер" ( из состава 6й ВА) , на фразу бывшего летчика разведчика :" Хотелось бы сфотографировать как самолет по рулешке катиться" , ответил :" Что Вы, уважаемый , если и имеете отношение к армии, точно не имеете отношения к авиации" , на что получил встречный вопрос :" А вы товарищ
"высокопоставленный офицер" , вероятного противника хоть раз в глаза видели ?" товарищ "высокопоставленный офицер" не знал что ответить , дабы сохранить лицо перед своими подчинеными. :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

*Nazar*, это типа, намёк на то, что *Холостяк* - заслуженный офицер разведки республики Зимбабве в России (перекрашеный по методе Майла Джексона) и поэтому ему всё можно нести и плести?

----------


## Nazar

Да нет, Юкки, это и не намек вовсе, просто я хотел сказать , что вывод делается не по одному неправильно сказанному слову. По поводу того кто на нашем форуме является или не является летчиком, выссказываться не хочу и не буду, достаточно того , что им не являюсь я. :Frown:

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Есть русская пословица: "Любовь зла. Полюбишь и козла."   Вы выбрали в качестве объекта любви один из самых неудачных самолётов за всю историю военно-воздушных сил СССР.


Juky-Puky Я думаю  МиГ-23 красивейше, Это будет самолетом подобным к F-4 и F-111, Я не думаю было как плох как рассматривает Западн и израильскими источниками.

В всех войнах пропаганда использована обеими сторонами, поэтому я не верю заявлениям, котор я только верю изображениям.

 Я могу верить одна сторона выиграла войну, но я не верю он выиграло войну по мере того как он подтверждает.
В войне любая сторона прячет их потери

----------


## juky-puky

> Да нет, Юкки, это и не намек вовсе, просто я хотел сказать , что вывод делается не по одному неправильно сказанному слову.


 Во-первых: тех сотен слов, что в сумме за прошедшие месяцы наговорил Холостяк *как лётчик* уже давно хватает на три расстрела и два повешения - _"за злостную дискредитацию высокого звания лётчика"..._  :Tongue:  
 Во-вторых: смеяться право не грешно над тем, что кажется смешно. Я просто укатываюсь с него.  :Smile:  



> По поводу того кто на нашем форуме является или не является летчиком, выссказываться не хочу и не буду, достаточно того , что им не являюсь я.


- Да какая разница - лётчик, пулемётчик?..    Другое дело _ "назвался груздём - отвечай за базар!"_

----------


## juky-puky

> Juky-Puky Я думаю  МиГ-23 красивейше, Это будет самолетом подобным к F-4 и F-111, Я не думаю было как плох как рассматривает Западн и израильскими источниками.


- Это Ваше дело.



> В всех войнах пропаганда использована обеими сторонами, поэтому я не верю заявлениям, котор я только верю изображениям.


- Ну, что ж, раз Вы такой эстет - верьте картинкам...  :Biggrin:  



> Я могу верить одна сторона выиграла войну, но я не верю он выиграло войну по мере того как он подтверждает.
> В войне любая сторона прячет их потери


- Израиль не может спрятать их, даже если бы и захотел. *А в Испании - запросто можно скрыть гибель нескольких десятков военных лётчиков?*  У вас там по прежнему военная диктатура?  :Confused:  И кто сейчас вместо генерала Франко?  :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Модераториал:
Холостяк - предупреждение за ненормативную лексику, предупреждение за флуд.
juky-puky - неделя ридонли за ненормативную лексику, флуд и злостный оффтоп.

----------


## МиГ-23

> - Это Ваше дело.
> 
> - Ну, что ж, раз Вы такой эстет - верьте картинкам...  
> 
> - Израиль не может спрятать их, даже если бы и захотел. *А в Испании - запросто можно скрыть гибель нескольких десятков военных лётчиков?*  У вас там по прежнему военная диктатура?  И кто сейчас вместо генерала Франко?


Я не верю в Израиле, котор каждое будет ангел, люди могут сделать злейшее и хорошее везде в мире, который будет пропагандой требуя полностью израильское мнение поистине. Врушки везде, и никакое правительство не сделано из ангелов. В всех войнах пропаганда использована обеими сторонами.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые, чего-то разговор у вас не в тему пошел, да и  сложно это для испанца. Вы тему-то не забыли?

----------


## Юрий

> Я не верю в Израиле, котор каждое будет ангел, люди могут сделать злейшее и хорошее везде в мире, который будет пропагандой требуя полностью израильское мнение поистине. Врушки везде, и никакое правительство не сделано из ангелов. В всех войнах пропаганда использована обеими сторонами.


МиГ-23, это веха развития Советской Авиации! Причем, на тот момент весомая. Его можно любить, или не любить. Было большое количество преимуществ. Были и весомые отклонения от общепринятых стандартов в методике пилотирования, а это главное. 
Поэтому не надо верить, или не верить, а объективно оценить роль МиГ-23 в истории отечественного и не только, авиастроения.

----------


## Igor_k

> - Есть русская пословица: "Любовь зла. Полюбишь и козла."   Вы выбрали в качестве объекта любви один из самых неудачных самолётов за всю историю военно-воздушных сил СССР.


Ну,Юки,как всегда.как бы сказать помягче,преувеличивает.Пре  жде всего,нет просто Миг-23.Есть,точнее были ранние 23,действительно,полное то что Юки сказал,есть вполне доведенные МЛ,МЛА,П,и,наконец,есть МЛД,о котором пилоты отзываются с восторгом,в т.ч. и те,которые потом летали на 9-12(правда,для Юки и он гуано)Как уже было отмечено,у МЛД осталось три неустранимых недостатка:плохой обзор из кабины(хоть и лучше,чем у 21),отсутствие спирта и сравнительная сложность пилотирования-его называли самолетом для капитана,а Миг-29 -для сержанта.
  в свое время я пытался накатать трахтат о 23(не все же одному Скайдрону)не история создания-боевое применение,об этом сто раз писали,а именно сравнение ЛТХ,но,к сожалению,пока не хватает материала.Оценки пилотов носят ,в основном,качественный характер-"отличный самолет" или "за-бись".Конкретные цифры уже забылись

----------


## Юрий

> Ну,Юки,как всегда.как бы сказать помягче,преувеличивает.Пре  жде всего,нет просто Миг-23.Есть,точнее были ранние 23,действительно,полное то что Юки сказал,есть вполне доведенные МЛ,МЛА,П,и,наконец,есть МЛД,о котором пилоты отзываются с восторгом,в т.ч. и те,которые потом летали на 9-12(правда,для Юки и он гуано)Как уже было отмечено,у МЛД осталось три неустранимых недостатка:плохой обзор из кабины(хоть и лучше,чем у 21),отсутствие спирта и сравнительная сложность пилотирования-его называли самолетом для капитана,а Миг-29 -для сержанта.
>   в свое время я пытался накатать трахтат о 23(не все же одному Скайдрону)не история создания-боевое применение,об этом сто раз писали,а именно сравнение ЛТХ,но,к сожалению,пока не хватает материала.Оценки пилотов носят ,в основном,качественный характер-"отличный самолет" или "за-бись".Конкретные цифры уже забылись


В принципе, о чем и речь! И трктат Ваш не помешал бы! А самоль был интересный во многих отношениях!!!

----------


## Igor_k

Оно конечно,но для такого трактата,как выяснилось,нужно и много времени и более глубокое знание аэродинамики,чем у меня.Пока что наиболее подробная информация была на авиа.ру,особенно-эксплуатанты Миг-23,отзовитесь.Чтобы поднять старую ветку,надо зайти на www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/retro/Migi ,дальше понятно
Flogger
Клуб коллекционеров еще существует?При мне авиамоделисты собирались по четвергам

----------


## Холостяк

Не понял про косяки? Про "высокопоставленного офицера", НАЗАР, извини не понял тоже... Понял, только что у нас обвинять ближнего, даже не зная кто он и что, в чем угодно - запросто. И причем  любой горазд - начальник, подчиненный, знакомый, не знакомый......
Моего поста нет, хотя там слово одно было нелитературное, которое легко заменить на слово "ложь" и все... Никаких оскорблений. Можно было его убрать и все, да я и сам бы справился... Напишу то же самое только с разъяснением...
*Летчик ни когда не будет говорить о самолете за штурвалом которого он не сидел. В подобном случае, во время обсуждения незнакомой машины, настоящий пилот просто промолчит.* 
В частности по теме... Соответственно Юкки, как я понял летал у нас праваком на Ту-134 "Буратино"... Он крутил штурвал ШКОЛЬНОГО самолета!!! И даже не представляет как управляться с ручкой управления МиГ-23!!! И тем более полет на истребителе для него - несбывшаяся мечта! Заявления его относительно самолета МиГ-23 просто вымышлены и лживы. Он как обычно просто врет, как это делает на всех темах форума...
Я же этот самолет изучал и освоил еще с училища. Правда, с конца 80-х даже в кабине не сидел...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Оно конечно,но для такого трактата,как выяснилось,нужно и много времени и более глубокое знание аэродинамики,чем у меня.Пока что наиболее подробная информация была на авиа.ру,особенно-эксплуатанты Миг-23,отзовитесь.Чтобы поднять старую ветку,надо зайти на www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/retro/Migi ,дальше понятно
> Flogger
> Клуб коллекционеров еще существует?При мне авиамоделисты собирались по четвергам


Точно сказать не могу, говорят,  вроде собираются  там же авто- и ж/д любители, а самолетчики -нет. Собирались иногда на Ладожской, иногда в Арт. музее.

----------


## Nazar

> Клуб коллекционеров еще существует?При мне авиамоделисты собирались по четвергам


Собираемся примерно раз в полтора месяца , по субботам, в кафе "От Винта", о чем заранее сообщается у меня на сайте 
http://scalemodels.ru

----------


## Micro

> Самолёт F-16 появился в ВВС Израиля в середине 1980 года.





> Если верить произраильской книге господина Жирохова - в 1978 году.
> 75 F-16 были заказаны в США в 1977 году, в 1978 поставки были осуществлены "из наличия" (75 F-16 и 15 F-15), чтобы успокоить Израиль, возмущённый ратификацией конгрессом США плана продажи Египту и С. Аравии F-15 и F-5.
> 
> Важно не то, что говорят, а то, что доказывают.


Ну что, не будем говорить, a доказывать.  :Smile:  

Первый F-16 ("003") был передан ВВС Израиля в Fort Worth 31 января 1980 г. 
Но он ушёл на американскую авиабазу Hill для переучивания лётного состава. 
2 июля 1980 г. первые 4 F-16 приземлились на авиабазе Ramat David.
Это были F-16A "105" и "107" и F-16B "008" и "015".

Не верьте сомнительным источникам...  :Rolleyes: 

Что касается _сотни сбитых сирийскими ЗУР израильских "Фантомов"_ в 1982 году:
В начале 1982 года у ВВС Израиля осталось 138 "Фантомов". 
Если бы потеряли ок. 100 в боях с Сирией, их почти не осталось бы. 
Но 55 "Фантомов" были модернизированы по программе "Kurnass 2000" в конце 80-х/начале 90-х. 
И другие продолжают службу в немодернизированном виде... 
(Последная поставка "Фантома" ВВС Израилю осуществилась в ноябре 1976 г., то есть, не было "восполнения потерь"). 

Надоела вся эта пропаганда...  :Mad:

----------


## juky-puky

> Соответственно Юкки, как я понял летал у нас праваком на Ту-134 "Буратино"...


- *Командиром звена*, т-щ зав.офицерским клубом.  



> Он крутил штурвал ШКОЛЬНОГО самолета!!! И даже не представляет как управляться с ручкой управления МиГ-23!!!


- Ты же сказал, что там штурвал?!  



> Заявления его относительно самолета МиГ-23 просто вымышлены и лживы. Он как обычно просто врет, как это делает на всех темах форума...






> Я же этот самолет изучал и освоил еще с училища. Правда, с конца 80-х даже в кабине не сидел...


- Понятное дело - с тех пор, как получил должность завклубом... 

Модераториал. Хватит флудить. Или говорите по существу или не говорите вообще.

----------


## Юрий

> - *Командиром звена*, т-щ зав.офицерским клубом.  
> 
> - Ты же сказал, что там штурвал?!  
> 
> 
> 
> - Понятное дело - с тех пор, как получил должность завклубом...


О, ну наконец-то, juky-puky! А то мы все по Вас "скучать" начали!
А Вы опять в том же ключе, наверное решили все высказать, что за неделю накопилось?  :Biggrin:  
Но в данной теме, мы не Холостяка обсуждаем, а Микояна и Гуревича - двадцать третьего, хотелось бы ближе к теме.

----------


## juky-puky

> О, ну наконец-то, juky-puky! А то мы все по Вас "скучать" начали!
> А Вы опять в том же ключе, наверное решили все высказать, что за неделю накопилось?


- Я просто договариваю то, что мне не дали сказать тогда. 



> Но в данной теме, мы не Холостяка обсуждаем


- Но поскольку Холостяк обзывает непотребно именно меня - приходится отвечать. Потому, что на то дерьмо, что он несёт на меня - ему не говорят ни слова. (#175)



> ... а Микояна и Гуревича - двадцать третьего, хотелось бы ближе к теме.


- А статистика побед и поражений - нет более близкой вещи к теме. Я её и привёл тут рядом, посмотрите внимательно.

----------


## Igor_k

А нет никакой статистики:МЛД(т.е.23-18)воевал только в Афгане-и,вроде,неплохо,гибрид МЛ\МЛА(23-19Б)-только в Иракщине,там вообще темный лес,не куперовскому же acid.org верить.А летом 82г. в Ливане воевали МС и МФ,так с ними и так все ясно

----------


## Igor_k

Забыл добавить,что есть еще туева хуча мелочей,вроде наличия самолета ДРЛО,о которых Юки иногда забывает

----------


## juky-puky

> не куперовскому же acid.org верить.


- И что ж ему не верить?  ИМХО: он раз в пятьсот правдивей Ильина...  :Biggrin:  
А вообще-то проверяется это так: берётся на acig.org данные по арабо-израильским войнам и сравниваются с фактическими израильскими данными. Максим Т. (*sxam* на Авиабазе, Сухом и Партизанской базе), пока служил, сравнивал - насколько я помню, расхождения были самые минимальные. А других критериев  истиности нет.

----------


## juky-puky

> Забыл добавить,что есть еще туева хуча мелочей,вроде наличия самолета ДРЛО,о которых Юки иногда забывает


- Ничего я не забываю. просто если бы у противной стороны были бы пара/тройка/четвёрка А-50:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/a50.html
израильские ВВС постарались бы их уничтожить любым способом. Например, два иракских самолёта ДРЛОУ - на базе Ил-76 и французский, ВВС коалиции уничтожили на земле с помощью F-117  в первый час операции...

----------


## Igor_k

Смысл поста был в другом -ситуация в Ливане была очень далека от дуэльной.И потом,я,что,призывал верить Ильину?Обижаешь,начальник

----------


## juky-puky

> Смысл поста был в другом -ситуация в Ливане была очень далека от дуэльной.


- Я к тому, что *кто её не давал сделать дуэльной* с арабо-российской стороны?? А-50 были в СССР были. Средства РЭБ - были и они хорошо подавляли БРЛС советских истребителей. Но почему-то плохо - американских и израильских. Средства РТР - были. Так почему ситуацию не сделать дуэльной? Прежде всего - не было паритета в технике.  Что сами самолёты, что РТО. 
http://old.vko.ru/article.asp?pr_sig...ive.2006.27.07



> И потом,я, что, призывал верить Ильину? Обижаешь, начальник.


- Но ты почему-то призывал не верить ни в чём не виноватому acig.org:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/cat_index_24.shtml
*не предлагая ничего лучшего взамен.*

----------


## Холостяк

_И почему Юкки считает, что Начальник клуба самая унизительная должность в Авиации? В нашей Авиации есть много различных должностей, летные, инженерно-технические, в частности и тыловые - Начальник клуба, Начальник вещевой и продовольственной службы, Начальник склада и Начальник столовой наконец...Сейчас в связи с сокращением политотделов и некоторых военных должностей Управления воспитательной работы ВВС РФ, взамен ВУС Начальник клуба в\ч (гарнизона), введена должность для гражданских служащих РА - Начальник (Заведующий) клубом._ _Все должности необходимы и не постыдны или унизительны особенно для тех, кто на них добросовестно выполняет свои служебные обязанности. Как говорится, лишь бы - Человек был хороший!_ 
_А вот *** может быть назначен и Командир звена..._
_Так что не надо порочить должности нашей Доблестной АВИАЦИИ!_ 

Модераториал: День ридонли.

_Касаемо терминологии. Кстати, можно было и понять, почему мной использована терминология "штурвал", как и в чей адрес она использована. Ведь "Буратино" не истребитель, чтоб РУС применять. Хотя..., надо было использовать термин "баранка", и не пилотировать, а "крутить"..._

А по существу и по теме однозначно могу сказать, что бредовые выдумки некоторых участников уже не удивляют. Действительно, как любителям авиации, так и людям, кто не изучал тактику воздушного боя истребителя, не следует воспринимать в серьез ахинею некомпетентных выскочек. Прежде всего по тому, что в частности собеседник, которому я оппонирую - Юкки, даже и представления не имеет о воздушном бое и тактике истребительной авиации, а "выдает" "экспертные оценки с интонацией знатока". В частности по МиГ-23, который он созерцал только на картинках и то в коме.

Хочу отметить... По подготовке арабских летчиков я у же высказывался, и это отлично знают все, кто имел с ними дело. Знаю как в том же Красноводске учили.... Вернее, как обучение организовывали их начальники. Первый самостоятельный полёт - по кругу. Второй - на полигон, с реальным пуском ракеты. Третий - в бой за Родину. И нет никакой разницы если араб вылетел не на МиГ-23, а на Звездолете... Преимущества техники такой "специалист" сведет к "нулю". В годы Великой Отечественной войны наших "взлет-посадка" тоже немцы сбивали за всю печаль. А у арабов до этого никакой собственной истории авиации не было, не говоря уже о кадрах, авиационных учебных заведениях, аэроклубах, авиамоделистах... 
Так что сравнивать превосходство техники, необходимо и со сравнением тех, кто ей управляет. 

Такая же ситуация и с тем, к чему сейчас сводится не в тему разговор к ПВО, РЭБ, А-50... По ссылкам правильно написано... Раздолбили в пух и прах арабов! А почему? А там все сказано:
... Радиолокационное обеспечение боевых действий зенитных ракетных войск из-за отсутствия прямых каналов связи для передачи радиолокационной информации на КП зрбр и зрдн с радиолокационных постов организовано не было...
... Со стороны сирийского командования (даже после рекомендаций советских военных специалистов) действенных мер по повышению живучести не принималось...
... В то же время наличие на МиГах автоматической системы командного наведения "Лазурь" (аналога которой не было на F-15 и F-16) теоретически могло бы обеспечить сирийской авиации определенные преимущества в организации управления боем, однако к началу боев в долине р.Бекаа, поставленная из СССР наземная аппаратура не была введена в строй и освоена сирийским персоналам, а сирийцы не располагали над Ливаном единым радиолокационным полем. Кроме того, израильтянам удалось уничтожить развернутый в Ливане сирийский центр управления авиацией...
... И т. д. и т. п....
На практике получается арабы не использовали советское оружие по прямому назначению, а просто "бросали им как камнями" в врага. Арабы как организовали, как научились, как отнеслись к защите своей Родины, то и получили... Если в Египте наиболее важные объекты защищали ПВО расчеты которых были из советских военнослужащих, как и организация системы ПВО этих объектов - то и расклад совершенно другой был... Как, к примеру, израильтяне не рвались побомбить аэродром, где наши МиГ-25 дислоцировались - так и не дорвались... Так же как и плотины и электростанции... Как только арабы выгнали советских, так сразу и побежали по своей пустыне с тремя башмаками: пара своих на ногах, а третий "израильский" в заднем проходе...

А где реально встречались МиГ-23 и Ф-16, там действительно интересно бы послушать тех, кто знает как и что происходило. И я уверен и знаю, что МиГ-23, хорошего летчика, в бою не подведет!

Ссылочка для "внеклассного" чтения:
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/bv/migs/mig23.html
.
.

----------


## juky-puky

> А где реально встречались МиГ-23 и Ф-16, там действительно интересно бы послушать тех, кто знает как и что происходило. И я уверен и знаю, что МиГ-23, хорошего летчика, в бою не подведет!
> 
> Ссылочка для "внеклассного" чтения:
> http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/bv/migs/mig23.html


См. 89 здесь, чем сказки подсовывать:
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...8463#post18463

----------


## Igor_k

Юки,вы это серьезно?Я сам могу привести несколько таких мнений.и в несколько раз больше-обратных,в т.ч. А Гарнаева,В.Баженова и вашего друга ХАН-а.Речь шла о том,что на поздние 23 достоверной статистики просто нет.
P.S.
по какой статистике оценивать су-15

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, вы это серьезно?


- Серьёзнее не бывает. 



> Я сам могу привести несколько таких мнений и в несколько раз больше-обратных, в т.ч. А Гарнаева, В.Баженова и вашего друга ХАН-а.


- Мнение лётчика, прошедшего "цепочку" МиГов, мне гораздо дороже мнения "моего друга" ХАНа, зацепившего этот самолёт краем глаза и краем уха. 
А что, есть мнение испытателей о том, какой миГ-23 зашибательский самолёт - в любой его модификации? Я никогда не верил тезису, что можно сделать из говна - конфетку. Так просто-напросто не бывает. 



> Речь шла о том, что на поздние 23 достоверной статистики просто нет.


- На какие "поздние" нет статистики? Какие варианты пытались воевать в Ираке в 1991 году? Я совершенно не думаю, что наличие этих самолётов в Сирии в 1982 году хоть чуть-чуть изменило бы раскладку. 
 Что касается "Сапфира-23" - помню по кафедре, по задачникам по РЭБ - это дерьмо полное и абсолютное, для войны совершенно не годное. 



> P.S.
> по какой статистике оценивать су-15


- По сбитию Боингов-747, разумеется.  Как ещё оценивать перехватчик в мирное время?  Ему не судьба бывать на фронте.  Ему не догнaть SR-71, чтобы покрыть себя бессмертной славой. Только по косвенным признакам - например, если его станция перехвата и прицеливания стояла бы на каком-то фронтовом истребителе, или близкая к ней, одной фирмы. По его ЛТХ. 
Но с МиГ-23 этот номер не проходит - его родные братья бывали на войнах и там их крошили в труху - *и в БВБ в том числе - вовсю!* (см. количество МиГ-23 сбитых "Сайдвиндерами" и "Питонами")

----------


## Igor_k

И Гарнаев и Баженов тоже прошли цепочку мигов.Про последнего я знаю,что он летал на 21,23,29 и су-27,в т.ч. в Русских Витязях.А Гарнаев как раз и есть испытатель
Хан летал на МЛД несколько лет,пусть и не в самое лучшее время.кроме того он интересовался у других летчиков,а уж анализировать информацию он умеет.
Не авиа.ру тема обсуждалась неоднократно.Заходим на www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/retro/mig и читаем любую ветку,например,Миг-23 -образец истребителя 20 века или миг-23 -провал,ошибка,тупик?После этого есть смысл продолжить обсуждение.
я никогда не верил... -вот с этого и надо было начинать.С вопросами веры следует идти в бейт-кнессет или в равком.таки сделали из продукта конфетку,другой вопрос чего это стоило.
Поздние-значит 23МЛ и после него,а в Ираке воевали 23-19Б,разбавленные более древними еропланами.Другое дело,вы и сами знаете,что иракцам тогда не помогли бы и Су-27 с трехсотками.
Сапфир-23 -это имеется в видах 323Д3?и хто бы спорил.А вот Н-008,ТП,СЕИ и Бирюза пилотам почему-то нравились

----------


## Igor_k

Холостяк
Скажите,ТП использовался исключительно для атаки в ЗПС?

----------


## juky-puky

> Хан летал на МЛД несколько лет, пусть и не в самое лучшее время. кроме того он интересовался у других летчиков,а уж анализировать информацию он умеет.


- Да хоть он 40 лет на них пролетай - *он что, на войне на них был*?!



> Нa авиа.ру тема обсуждалась неоднократно. Заходим на www.crown-airforce.narod.ru/retro/mig и читаем любую ветку, например, *Миг-23 -образец истребителя 20 века или миг-23 - провал, ошибка, тупик?*


- Тебе тут же не пришло в голову, - а почему же это нет таких тем:
*Миг-15/17/19/21/25/29/31 - образец истребителя 20 века или МиГ-15/17/19/21/25/29/31 - провал, ошибка, тупик?!*
Если бы пришло - стало бы ясно, что дело-то тут тёмное...



> я никогда не верил... -вот с этого и надо было начинать. С вопросами веры следует идти в бейт-кнессет или в равком. таки сделали из продукта конфетку, другой вопрос чего это стоило..


- Вот это как раз и есть пример веры почти религиозной.

----------


## Igor_k

Вуду,вы хоть одну из этих веток прочли?

----------


## juky-puky

> Вуду,вы хоть одну из этих веток прочли?


- Что же, по-твоему, сокровенного я должен там откопать? Открываем, читаем перепевы старых басен, которые уже в зубах навязли:
http://www.avia.ru/forum/7/4/6937697...4474_all.shtml
28/01/2007 [20:23:09] 
Аноним: 

Первое крупное столкновение с участием МиГ-23 состоялось 19 сентября 1979г., когда сирийские МиГ-23МС атаковали над Ливаном израильский разведчик Макдоннел-Дуглас RF-4 Фантом II, однако не достигли успеха. В июне 1982г. началось вторжение Израиля в Ливан. В небе долины р. Бекаа завязались ожесточенные бои между сирийской и израильской авиацией, кульминацией которых явилось воздушное сражение 10 июня. В бой было вовлечено 350 самолетов с обеих сторон. Сирийцы потеряли 22 истребителя (в том числе 4 МиГ-23МФ и 8 МиГ-23МС). Потери израильской авиации составили 10 истребителей. В целом ВВС Сирии с 6 по И июня, когда было заключено соглашение о прекращении огня, сбили в воздушных боях 23 и потеряли 47 самолетов. Двукратный перевес в сбитых самолетах объяснялся не только техническим превосходством F-15 над МиГ-23 первых модификаций, но и широкое использование Израилем самолетов ДРЛО и РЭБ, а также лучше отработанной тактикой боевого применения истребительной авиации. 

В боях над Ливаном летом 1982г. были продемонстрированы как сильные, так и слабые стороны МиГ-23. К первым относились высокие скоростные и разгонные характеристики, дававшие МиГу возможность выполнять стремительную атаку и выходить из боя с высокой скоростью, переложив крыло на максимальный угол стреловидности, а также способность к относительно длительному полету на малой высоте со сложенным крылом. Слабыми сторонами МиГ-23МС и МиГ-23МФ явилась недостаточная маневренность по сравнению с F-15A, худшие характеристики бортовой РЛС и ракетного вооружения, плохой обзор из кабины. 

В конце 1982г. в Сирию прибыла партия из 50 усовершенствованных МиГ-23МЛ, что способствовало изменению качественного соотношения сил в воздухе в пользу Сирии. В декабре 1982г. начался "второй раунд" воздушных боев между сирийской и израильской авиацией. На этот раз успех сопутствовал сирийцам: их МиГ-23МЛ сбили три израильских F-15 и один F-4, не понеся при этом потерь. 

Этим враньём, четырежды перепроверенным и опровергнутым, я должен впечатлиться, по-твоему?

----------


## Igor_k

берем наугад ветку ...образец...,читаем посты:
Олмар от 08.06.2005[09:45:43],09.06.2005[14:41:56]
Еманов 09.06.2005[11:29:16]
Дед Порфирий 06.06.2005[16:08:56]
дядя Вова[10:15:56]
Или верим только fighter-у?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ребят, я вот что подумал...
А есть где статистика Ирано-Иракской войны? Ибо сравниваются машины, ТТХ, а вот примеры реальной войны с примерно одинаковым уровнем участников.... Как по мне-это ирано-иракская бойня...
Фаше мнение?

----------


## juky-puky

> берем наугад ветку ...образец...,читаем посты:
> Олмар от 08.06.2005[09:45:43],09.06.2005[14:41:56]
> Еманов 09.06.2005[11:29:16]
> Дед Порфирий 06.06.2005[16:08:56]
> дядя Вова[10:15:56]
> Или верим только fighter-у?


- Я верю только статистике - даже крайне нелюбимому (почему-то) тобой: 
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/cat_index_24.shtml
Сколько побед в воздушных боях у самолёта? Сколько поражений? 
А то, что некоторым было в кайф летать на нём в мирное время - *так в мирное время на всём летать в кайф*.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ребят, я вот что подумал...
> А есть где статистика Ирано-Иракской войны? Ибо сравниваются машины, ТТХ, а вот примеры реальной войны с примерно одинаковым уровнем участников.... Как по мне-это ирано-иракская бойня...
> Фаше мнение?


- Тут же:
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_404.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_210.shtml
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_211.shtml

----------


## Igor_k

Юки
Так,значит летать все-таки можно?уже прогресс.Но упомянутые пилоты писали о другом-что на 23 лучше воевать,а летать приятнее на эл-ке или том же 21.Хотя,возможно,пилоты ошибаются,а прав Юки
так что,будем разбирать куперовские ляпы?

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Так, значит летать все-таки можно? уже прогресс. Но упомянутые пилоты писали о другом-что на 23 лучше воевать


- ???????????  Хто там из них на МиГ-23 всерьёз воевал? 
Олмар?  
Еманов?
Дед Порфирий?
дядя Вова?
На нём серьёзно воевали арабы. Результат - известен (не по Ильину и иже с ним) - их выбивали целыми эскадрильями. Какие ещё нужны критерии? 



> ... а летать приятнее на эл-ке или том же 21.


- Могу только повторить: в мирное время летать приятно НА ВСЁМ. 



> Хотя, возможно, пилоты ошибаются, а прав Юки
> так что, будем разбирать куперовские ляпы?


- Не нравится - ищи любую другую нормальную статистику побед и поражений самолёта МиГ-23. 
Потому, что у того же МиГ-21, воевавшего на том же Ближнем Востоке одновременно с МиГ-23,  отношение побед/поражений гораздо лучше, чем у МиГ-23.
А что там говорят дядя Вова, дядя Петя, дяд Гриша, дядя Федя и т.д. - ты, может быть всё это принимаешь за истину в последней инстанции, но я-то ведь не собираюсь.   :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

> - ???????????  Хто там из них на МиГ-23 всерьёз воевал? 
> Олмар?  
> Еманов?
> Дед Порфирий?
> дядя Вова?
> На нём серьёзно воевали арабы. Результат - известен (не по Ильину и иже с ним) - их выбивали целыми эскадрильями. Какие ещё нужны критерии? 
>  Нужны примерно равные условия.Поэтому И-И война подходит,а Буря в стакане-нет.Кстати,воевали не только арабы.
> - Могу только повторить: в мирное время летать приятно НА ВСЁМ. 
> 
> ...


перевожу на русский:на мнение пилотов мне наплевать,т.к. оно не совпадает с моим.С Купером-чуть позднее

----------


## juky-puky

> перевожу на русский: на мнение пилотов мне наплевать, т.к. оно не совпадает с моим.


- Мнение *Fighter*'a очень сильно совпадает с моим. И он - не танкист.   :Wink:

----------

